# :: قاعات المعرفة الإنسانية :: > قاعة التاريخ >  الملك فاروق .. موضوع يحتاج لتكملة

## سيد جعيتم

*فاروق الأول ملك مصر والسودان
[[frame="7 80"]COLOR="Blue"]على الرغم من أن نهاية حكم الأسرة المالكة فى مصر كان من فترة غير بعيدة إلا أن مصادر البحث المحايدة عن فترة حكم الملك فاروق الأول قليلة أو شبه منعدمة. وانا واثق أن بيننا من السادة المهتمين بالتاريخ من يستطيع ألقاء الضوء على هذه الفترة التى لا يجب أهمالها فالتاريخ حق لكل المصريين حلوه ومره. وأحسبنى قد أتيت بقشور عن فترة حكم الملك فاروق وأطمع فى المذيد حتى يتكامل الموضوع فقد نستطيع القاء الضوء على فترة من فترات حكم مصر .
وأرجو وأنا ابناً من أبناء ثورة يوليو 1952 المجيدة ألا أكون قد حكمنى هوى أنتمائى للثورة فى أن أكون قد أيتيت بما يدين الملك وليس فيه .


أخر سلالة الألبان الذين حكموا مصر أُختلف فيه مؤرخى الثورة قالو أنه كان ملك فاسد ظالم عابث وفى الفترة الأخيرة خرجت بعض الأصوات التى كانت مكممة تقول أنه لم يكن ظالماً. الملك الشاب تعلم وعاش فى أوروبا وعند عودته كان ما يزال نقياً فاستبشر به الناس خيراً وأراد هو أن تصبح مصر قطعة من أوروبا كان أول مافعله فى سابقة لم يفعلها ملك قبله من اسرة محمد على أن توجة بخطاب الي شعب مصر عبر الإذاعة وفرح به المصريون وهتفوا له وما زلنا حتى اليوم هتيفة.
أُحيط فاروق بكوكبة من البشاوات والبهوات والتف المنافقين حول الشاب الذى يحكمهم وزينوا له الموبقات حتى أدمن القمار وحب النساء حتى إتهم نظام حكمه بالفساد و الظلم كل هؤلاء خافوا على مصالحهم فأخذوا الملك الشاب لطريق اللهو والعبث حتى أجمع الجميع على أنه كان لاهى عابث أدمن القمار وحب النساء.
اول سلالة الألبان فى حكم مصر كان محمد على باشا بانى مصر الحديثة وأخرهم كان فاروق الأول بن الملك احمد فؤاد الأول بن اسماعيل( الخديوي) بن ابراهيم بن محمد علي باشا.
 حتى خلعته ثورة يوليو 1952.
كتب الكثيرومن أن فاروق كان فى النهار ملك يقوم بواجباته أما حياة الليل فكان يقضيها بين الموائد الخضراء يلعب القمار أو يرافق النساء وأن قالوا أنه لم يتذوق الخمر فى حياته ودللوا على أنه كان ملك صالحاً نهاراً بأشياء اهمها موقف مصر الأقتصادى حيث كانت مصر من الدول الغنية وكان الجنيه الأسترلينى يشترى بسبعة وتسعين ونصف قرشاً ونصف قرش مصري.
وقد جاء بموقع جريدة الوفد المصرية أن مصر كانت غير مديونة بمليم واحد خارجياً بل انها كانت دائنة لانجلترا بـ 539 مليوناً و288 ألف جنيه استرليني وبالبنك الأهلي 154.5 طن ذهب.. وكانت قيمة الديون الداخلية 85 مليوناً من  الجنيهات.
قبل ثورة 1952 أصدرت الحكومة تعليمات بشراء أرصدة ذهبية كما تحقق فائض في الميزان التجاري بهدف دعم الاحتياطي الذهبي باستمرار وتقوية مركز الجنيه المصري الذي كان يساوي في سوق الصرف في ذلك الوقت أكثر من الجنيه الاسترليني بقرشين ونصف القرش وكان متداولاً في الأسواق العالمية حتي أواخر الخمسينيات، وكانت قيمة أول احتياطي ذهبي لمصر 59 مليون دولار، ثم أضاف إليه فؤاد سراج الدين عام 1951 عندما كان وزيراً للمالية رصيداً قيمته 65 مليون جنيه ذهب كانت موجودة ببنوك أمريكا، وذلك لتوطيد الثقة في مركز مصر المالي ودعم العملة الوطنية في أسواق الصرف العالمية وكان هذا الغطاء الذهبي يغطي بنكنوتاً متداولاً في يد الجمهور قيمته 180 مليون جنيه مصري، وأكثر من ثلث النقد المتداول وقتها مغطي بالذهب لذلك كان الجنيه المصري في الأسواق العالمية له قوته وكان أكثر قيمة من الجنيه الإنجليزي.
حرب فلسطين قالوا عنها الكثير فى عصر فاروق ولن ننسى قضية الأسلحة الفاسدة وأن برئت محكمة الثورة معظم الذين تمت محامتهم إن لم يكن كلهم وقد جاء بموقع هيئة الإستعلامات المصرية (( لم يكن الموقف المصرى من قضية فلسطين فى أى مرحلة يخضع لحسابات مصالح، ولم يكن أبداً ورقة لمساومات إقليمية أو دولية، لذلك.. لم يتأثر ارتباط مصر العضوى بقضية فلسطين بتغير النظم والسياسات المصرية.. فقبل ثورة 23 يوليو 1952 كان ما يجرى فى فلسطين موضع اهتمام الحركة الوطنية المصرية، وكانت مصر طرفاً أساسياً فى الأحداث التى سبقت حرب عام 1948 ، ثم فى الحرب ذاتها التى كان الجيش المصرى فى مقدمة الجيوش العربية التى شاركت فيها ثم كانت الهزيمة فى فلسطين أحـد أسباب تفجر ثورة 23 يوليو 1952 بقيادة الضباط الأحرار الذين استفزتهم الهزيمة العسكرية ، وتوصلوا الى استنتاج بأن فساد أوضاع الحكم فى مصر آنذاك كان أحد أسباب الاخفاق العسكرى )).
فى رأى الخاص أن الملك اشترك الجيش المصرى فى حرب 48 من دافع إنتماء مصر العربى وواجبها كأكبر دولة عربية .
نعود للأسرة المالكة: أنجب الملك فؤاد ملك مصر خمس بنات قبل أن يرزق فى فبراير سنة 1920 وفى قول أخر انه ولد عام 1921 بولى العهد فاروق الأول فقامت مصر كلها من أقصاها لأقصاه بالأحتفال بهذا المولود السعيد.الذى سماه والده أمير الصعيد.
عندما شب فاروق أرسل لأوروبا حيث تلقي تعليما عاليًا في ( إنجلترا وفرنسا ) وتولى عرش مصر المحروسه فى السادس عشر من عمره بعد وفاة والده الملك (فؤاد الاول) سنة 1936م.
حريق القاهرة  28 ربيع الآخر 1371هـ وثورة يوليو 
قبل الخوض فى اسباب حريق القاهرة علينا العودة لمعاهدة (1354هـ = 1936م فقد قدمت بريطانيا بمقتضاها بعض التنازلات مقابل الاعتراف المصري الرسمي بشرعية الوجود البريطاني العسكري وتتمركز في منطقة القناة وحدها.إلى أن الغت حكومة الوفد المعاهدة  فى في [18 من المحرم 1371هـ=18 من أكتوبر 1951م] أدى إلغاء المعاهدة إلى إلغاء الامتيازات والإعفاءات التي كانت تتمتع بها القوات البريطانية الموجودة في مصركما امتنعت السكك الحديدية المصرية عن أداء أية خدمات للقوات البريطانية، أو نقل أي مهمات أو عتاد لها، ومنعت الحكومة المصرية دخول الرعايا البريطانيين إلى البلاد ما لم يكونوا حاصلين على تأشيرات دخول من السلطات القنصلية المصرية في البلاد التي قدموا منها، وأنهت تصاريح إقامة البريطانيين الذين يخدمون في القوات البريطانية.
وفي [21 من المحرم 1371هـ=21 من أكتوبر 1951م] اتخذ مجلس الوزراء بجلسته السرية مجموعة من القرارات كان من نتيجنها  عدم تعاون العمال المصريين مع القوات البريطانية وصرف أجورهم وتوفير الأعمال البديلة لهم.
كما قررت مقاومة القوات البريطانية إذا ما اجتازت منطقة القناة، مهما كانت النتائج، والدفاع عن القاهرة حتى النهاية. وتم تشكيل كتائب التحرير التي شاركت فيها التنظيمات المختلفة .ومرة أخرى اقول لو لم يريد فاروق قيام الفدائيين بالهجوم على القوات البريطانية لكان منعهم .
ووجدت بريطانيا نفسها في موقف صعب، وقررت أن تتخذ عددًا من الإجراءات والتدابير لإجبار حكومة الوفد عن التراجع عن موقفها منها خطة تخريبية لحريق القاهرة وجربت بريطانيا أولاً حرق كنيسة بمدينة "السويس" أثناء غارة بريطانية على المدينة في [7 من ربيع الآخر 1371هـ=4 من يناير 1952م]، لإلصاق التهمة بالفدائيين الذين كانوا نشيطين جداً فى منطقة تمركز القوات ابريطانية فى القناة ولزرع الفتنة الطائفية بين المصريين( ما اشبه الأمس باليوم )ولكن ما لبثت التحقيقات أن كشفت عن مسئولية جماعة "إخوان الحرية" –التي تمولها المخابرات البريطانية- عن الحادث.[/COLOR]
ولم يبق أمام البريطانيين سوى تنفيذ مؤامراتهم وحرق "القاهرة" مستغلين المظاهرات التي عمت العاصمة. في ساعات قلائل التهمت النار نحو (700) محل وسينما وكازينو وفندق ومكتب ونادٍ في شوارع وميادين وسط المدينة.
وقد أسفرت حوادث ذلك اليوم عن مقتل (26) شخصًا، وبلغ عدد المصابين بالحروق والكسور (552) شخصًا.
كما أدت إلى تشريد عدة آلاف من العاملين في المنشآت التي احترقت، وقد أجمعت المصادر الرسمية وشهود العيان على أن الحادث كان مدبرًا وأن المجموعات التي قامت بتنفيذه كانت على مستوى عالٍ من التدريب والمهارة فقد اتضح أنهم كانوا على معرفة جيدة بأسرع الوسائل لإشعال الحرائق، وأنهم كانوا على درجة عالية من الدقة والسرعة في تنفيذ العمليات التي كلفوا بها، كما كانوا يحملون معهم أدوات لفتح الأبواب المغلقة ومواقد إستيلين لصهر الحواجز الصلبة على النوافذ والأبواب، وقد استخدموا نحو (30) سيارة لتنفيذ عملياتهم في وقت قياسي، كما أن اختيار التوقيت يعد دليلاً آخر على مدى دقة التنظيم والتخطيط لتلك العمليات، فقد اختارت هذه العناصر بعد ظهر يوم السبت حيث تكون المكاتب والمحلات الكبرى مغلقة بمناسبة عطلة نهاية الأسبوع، وتكون دور السينما مغلقة بعد الحفلة الصباحية.
ومن الملاحظ أن جميع الحرائق تمت بأسلوب واحد وهو ما يدل على أن المنفذين ينتمون إلى تنظيم واحد، وأن وراءهم خطة مدبرة بعناية فائقة.( مش عارف ليه تذكرة التنظيم الذى دمر برجى أمريكا وألصقت التهمة بالمسلمين وفرح تنظيم القاعدة بالمجد ونسبها لنفسه وهذا رأى شخى )
أشعلت تلك الأحداث الثورة ودفعت الضباط الأحرار إلى التعجيل بثورتهم ضد الملك والإنجليز بعد أقل من ستة أشهر على حريق القاهرة.
أرغمت ثورة مصر( 1952م)الملك فاروق للتنازل عن العرش لابنه الطفل ( احمد فؤاد الثاني) وقال بعض المؤرخين أن الثورة كانت سيطرت على القاهرة وباقى المدن كان الجيش بها مازال موالى للملك ولكن الملك أثر التنازل عن الحكم لأبنه حقناً لدماء المصريين وغادر الملك فاروق مصر على اليخت الملكى وكان فى وداعه اللواء محمد نجيب وأعضاء مجلس قيادة الثورة إلى أوروبا.
 ومالبثت الثورة ان خلعت احمد فؤاد بتحويل مصر الى جمهورية
أقام فاروق في المنفى فى  روما عاصمة ايطاليا  وكان يزور أحيانا سويسرا لوجود شقيقاته وفرنسا لوجود ابنه احمد فؤاد  الى أن توفي قاروق  بروما وتكاثرت الشائعات عن موته فمن قال أنه قتل بالسم عن طريق المخابرات المصرية ومن قال أنه قتل نتيجة لشراهته فى تناول كميات كبيرة ومتنوعة من الطعام ، وكان قد أوصى بأن يدفن في المدينة المنورة فى قول وقول أخر انه أوصى أن يدفن فى مصر حيث دفن عام 1965 فى مسجد الرفاعى بجانب أبائه وأجداده بعد أن سمح جمال عبد الناصر بعودة جثمانه لمصر.لمحات شخصية من حياة فاروق:
تزوج فاروق وهو فى سن الثامنة عشر من زوجته الأولى الملكة فريدة  وأسمها الأصلى صافيناز ذو الفقار وولدت له بناته الثلاث فريال وفوزية وفادية، ثم طلق الملكة(فريدة)اثر خلافات اتُهمت فيها الملكة بوجود علاقة مع ضابط أنجليزى  اعترض الشعب فقد كان يحب فريدة وسماها بالطاهرة  ثم تزوج من زوجته الثانية الملكة ناريمان (ناريمان صادق ) فى عيد ميلاد الملك الحادى والثلاثي وكانت حينها فى سن السادسة عشر وقيل أنها كانت تستعد للزواج من أخر وعند ذهابها للجواهرجى لشراء شبكة الزواج أعجب بها الجواهرجى وأبلغ الملك الذى تزوجها وانجبت له ولى العهد احمد فؤاد الثانى  الذى ولد فى القاهرة 1951 تنازل له والده فاروق عن العرش فى 26 يوليو 1952 بعد قيام الثورة. وتشكلت لجنة الوصاية علي العرش من الأمير محمد عبد المنعم وبهى الدين باشا بركات والقائمقام رشاد مهنا  تحت رئاسة الأمير محمد على إلى أن اعلنت الجمهورية فى 18 يونيو 1953 .وكان عمر احمد فؤاد حين تولى العرش ستة اشهر  إلى أن اعلنت الجمهورية فى 18 يونيو 1953 .
عاش فاروق حياة البذخ و السهر و كان له العديد من العشيقات منهم الكاتبة البريطانية باربرا سكلتون. وإن كانت توجد بعض الأراء التى قالت أن الصحافة المصرية تولت ظلم فاروق بمنتهى القسوة والشراسة. ونسبوا إليه ما ليس فيه. تبريرا للثورة عليه.. أو منافقه للثوار. ومن هذه الأراء الكاتب الصحفى أنيس منصور الذى قال  : ((تابعت ما تنشره الصحف الايطالية عن الملك من غراميات وفضائح. وأكثرها ليس صحيحاً. كما نشرت صحف مصر أنه كان لا يفيق من الخمر. وعرفت من زوجته الملكة فريدة أنه لم يذق الخمر، لا ايماناً، وإنما كراهية لرائحتها.. وعرفت من ابنه الأمير أحمد فؤاد عندما لاحظت أنه يسرف في التدخين. فقال: أنا كوالدي لا أشرب الخمر. 
وقالوا إنه مصاب بمرض السرقة، وإن الحاشية كانت كذلك تهيئ له السرقة بأن يترك الباشوات ولاعاتهم الذهبية المرصعة بالماس ليسرقها. وليس هذا صحيحاً.. وقالوا ان لكل كباريه في مصر بابا سريا لدخول وخروج الملك. وسألت الراقصة سامية جمال. فأقسمت على المصحف أنه لم يكن لها بالملك أية علاقة، وان كانت تتمنى ذلك مثل ألوف الفتيات! 
وعرفت من قريب لي طبيب أمراض نساء كان يعالج الفنانة كاميليا ان كان عندها مرض نسائي يمنعها في الثلاث سنوات الأخيرة من حياتها أن تكون لها صلة غرامية بالملك أو بغيره))
لم يتبقى من  هذا الفرع الملكى إلا الأمير أحمد فؤاد الثاني والذي يعيش في باريس منذ سفره إليها بعد إلغاء الملكية  وقد انفصل عن زوجته اليهودية التي غيرت اسمها إلي 'فضيلة' بعدما كان اسمها 'دومينيك فرانس بيكار' وأولاده هم محمد علي 22 سنة والذي ولد في القاهرة بناء علي موافقة من الرئيس السادات الذي وافق علي مجئ أحمد وزوجته ليتم ولادته ابنه في القاهرة وابنته الثانية 'فوزية' 19 سنة، واسمها الحقيقي 'لطيفة' والتي شاركت في أحد عروض الأزياء الخيرية بباريس ضمن مجموعة من بنات الأمراء في العالم أما فخر الدين 16 سنة الابن الثالث لأحمد فؤاد فتمت ولادته في كازبلانكا بالمغرب بدعوة شخصية من الملك الحسن الثاني ملك المغرب
أما شقيقات أحمد فؤاد الأميرات فريال فوزية فادية يعشن الآن في سويسرا، وهن بنات فاروق من زوجته الأولي الملكة 'فريدة' التي  كانت فنانة تعشق فن الرسم وكانت تكسب قوتها من اللوحات التي كانت ترسمها وتقوم ببيعها وزارت مصر في منتصف التسعينات قبل رحيلها. 
والأميرة فريال عندما كان عمرها 23 عاما وبالتحديد عام 1962 وقعت في غرام شاب يعمل رساما، كان يقوم بعمل ديكورات للفيلا الصيفية الخاصة بوالدها الملك فاروق في نابولي ورفض زواجها منه، التحقت بكلية السكرتارية وعملت سكرتيرة ومدرسة للآلة الكاتبة.. وعندما وقع الملك فاروق في غرام مغنية الأوبرا الشهيرة (ايرما كانوزا) ودعاها للإقامة في الفيلا، غادرت الأميرات الثلاث إلي منتجع أسرة محمد علي الشهير بسويسرا.
تزوجت الملكة ناريمان والدة الأمير أحمد فؤاد بعد الثورة من الدكتور أدهم النقيب وأنجبت منه طبيبا 'أكرم' وهى الأن زوجة لطبيب أسمه أسماعيل الباشا فهمى ولم تنجب منه.وقد حاول فريد الأطرش الزواج من ناريمان وتم رفض طلبه واعتقد أنالسبب هو نفس رفض الفنانة شادية الزواج من فريد الأطرش لأنه درزى والدروز خارجين عن الإسلام .
الأميرة فوزية شقيقة الملك فاروق كانت زوجة لشاه إيران محمد رضا بهلوي، وبعد طلاقها منه تزوجت من 'اسماعيل شرين' آخر وزير حربية في مصر قبل ثورة يوليو 1952، وتعيش معه  بمنطقة سموحة بالاسكندرية. •[/frame]	
أهم المصادر :
•	موقع جريدة الوفد المصرية
•	أحاديث محمد حسنين هيكل على موصق الجزيرة .
•	مقالة آخر ملوك مصر( انيس منصور  )
•	موقع هيئة الإستعلامات المصرية
•	أسرار حريق القاهرة في الوثائق السرية البريطانية: جمال الشرقاوي. دار شهدي للنشر – القاهرة: [1405هـ=1985م]
•	مقدمات ثورة 23 يوليو 1952، عبد الرحمن الرافعي، دار المعارف بمصر – القاهرة
•	السياحة بين المنتديات
•	رأى شخصى 
*

----------


## saladino

[frame="1 80"]*

ذكريات آخر شاهد على عصر الملك فاروق..!!

منذ سقوط الملكية فى 23 يوليو 1952م وحتى وقتنا هذا خرج علينا سيل من المذكرات والكتب التى تحكى عن حياة الملك فاروق آخر ملوك مصر.. كل كتاب يروى حكايات مختلفة عن الكتاب الآخر.. لدرجة أدت إلى البلبلة.. وأصبح الجيل الجديد فى حيرة أمام أسئلة كثيرة.. من يصدق؟ هل الملكية فى مصر كانت بهذا السوء والفساد أم العكس هو الصحيح؟ هل ثورة يوليو 1952م كانت مطلباً شعبياً لتنهى فترة سوداء من تاريخ مصر أم أنها كانت وبالاً على مصر؟.. أم الغرض من ظهور كل هذه الكتب والمذكرات هو "أكل العيش" والشهرة على حساب الحقيقة التاريخية..؟؟!!
لذلك كان الحرص على اللقاء مع الذين عايشوا الأحداث بأنفسهم.. ومنهم الرجل الذى قاد اليخت المحروسة بالملك فاروق فى رحلته  الأخيرة خارج مصر.. إنه جلال بك علوبة 




أصغر قائد للمحروسة.. وصديق الملك فى كل رحلاته.. وكان والده محمد على علوبة باشا أحد مؤسسى حزب الأحرار الدستوريين، وكان وزيراً للأوقاف المصرية، ثم وزيراً للمعارف، فالأشغال، وأول من عُين سفيراً لمصر فى باكستان بعد انفصالها عن الهند عام 1947.
وجلال علوبة هو الرجل الوحيد الذى بكى أمامه الملك فاروق.. وهو أيضاً الرجل الوحيد الذى أصر فاروق أن يتولى قيادة اليخت الملكى فى رحلته الأخيرة إلى إيطاليا بعد تنازله عن العرش رسمياً..
وزوجته هى سميرة هانم بنت عبد الرزاق باشا أبو الخير وكيل وزارة المالية فى عهد فاروق والصديقة المقربة للملكة فريدة وزميلتها فى مدرسة "الليسيه وهذا هو آخر حوار أجرى معه قبل وفاته"..

الملك فاروق يفسد ليلة زفافى..!!
يقول جلال علوبة: كان الملك فاروق سيتنازل عن العرش قبل الثورة بعشر سنوات عندما حاصرت الدبابات الإنجليزية قصر عابدين فى 4 فبراير عام 1942 لإجبار الملك على تعيين النحاس باشا رئيس حزب الوفد على رأس الوزارة، فاشترط الملك أن يؤلف النحاس باشا وزارة ائتلافية، ولكن النحاس رفض، فتوجه السفير البريطانى السير مايلز لامبسون إلى القصر الملكى وقال لفاروق فى لهجة آمرة: إما النحاس وإما أن نعزلك عن العرش!! واضطر الملك إلى الموافقة فى نهاية الأمر.
كانت الأوامر قد صدرت لى بتجهيز "المحروسة" حتى إذا تنازل عن العرش أقوم بنقله إلى المكان الذى يختاره.. وكانت هذه هى المرة الأولى التى يستعد فيها رسمياً للتنازل عن العرش!!.. وقد تسبب هذا الموضوع فى إفساد ليلة زفافى والتى كانت فى 5 فبراير 1942م، وكنت قد أخبرت "السرايا" كلها.. ولكن بالطبع لم يحضر أحد!!


لم يحج.. لكن دمه خفيف..!!
توطدت العلاقة بينى وبين الملك فاروق حتى أصبحنا أصدقاء، وكان هناك حب متبادل بيننا لأننى لم أنافق أبداً مثل باقى الحاشية، لدرجة أنه كان يأخذ رأيي فى تعيين بعض الوزراء، أنا والدكتور يوسف رشاد الطبيب الخاص بالملك.. وخرجنا سوياً فى رحلات كثيرة جداً باعتبارى قائد اليخت الملكى المحروسة.. ذهبنا إلى قبرص وفرنسا وإيطاليا وزرنا السعودية لأداء العمرة.. وهى العمرة الوحيدة التى قام بها الملك طوال حياته حتى أنه لم يحج!! بالإضافة إلى الرحلات القصيرة فى الشواطئ المصرية.
وبرغم علاقتى القوية بالملك لم أتدخل مطلقاً فى خلافاته العائلية.. وكان مكانه المفضل عندما يتشاجر مع والدته الملكة نازلى أو زوجته الملكة فريدة هو المحروسة.. إلا أنه كان يتميز بخفة الظل والدم الخفيف والنكتة الحاضرة حتى فى أحلك المواقف والظروف!!

أصعب يوم فى حياة فاروق..!!


وعن أصعب وأهم يوم فى حياة الملك فاروق يقول جلال علوبة: يوم 22 يوليو 1952 كنت فى الإسكندرية.. وفوجئت بالملك يحدثنى تليفونياً -على غير عادته- وقال بصوت مضطرب: يبدو أن الجيش قام بعمل حاجة!! جهز نفسك واستعد باليخت.

وبعد ذلك تحدثت إلى شماشرجى الملك محمد حسن باشا الذى قال إن حركة الجيش زوبعة فى فنجان!!
وبدأت المفاوضات بين اللواء محمد نجيب وعلى ماهر من جانب والملك فاروق من الجانب الآخر.. وخلال هذه الأيام أقمت مع الملك فى قصر عابدين من يوم الأربعاء 22 يوليو حتى السبت 26 يوليو.. حتى اتصل بى أنور السادات -وكان ضابطاً صغيراً وقتذاك-تليفونياً وقال لى: إننا نريدك فى مقر القيادة. فقلته له: تعال أنت وخذنى. وبالفعل جاءنى إلى مصلحة الموانى والمنائر حيث كنت بانتظاره.. وذهبنا سوياً إلى محمد نجيب الذى طلب منى أن أرحل بالملك فاروق فى الساعة السادسة فى صباح اليوم التالى الأحد 27 يوليو، وعلمت أن الملك أصر على عدم الرحيل بدونى.. وأعطانى نجيب أمراً كتابياً بالسفر بفاروق وأسرته إلى إيطاليا بشرط أن أعود بالمركب سالمة.

وعدت إلى الملك فى نفس اليوم فى الساعة الخامسة، وكانت حالته النفسية سيئة جداً، وقلت له: استعد للإبحار صباحاً. وطلبت من محمد نجيب قوة حربية لتأمين المحروسة ضد أى هجوم إسرائيلى.. وبعد أن وافق نجيب أن يعطينى القوة الحربية رفض مجلس قيادة الثورة لأن محمد نجيب كان ذو شخصية مهزوزة، أما جمال عبد الناصر فلم يكن قد ظهر فى الصورة بعد، ودوره لم يتضح إلا بعد نجاح الثورة تماماً.
صباح يوم الرحيل..!!

وفى صباح يوم الرحيل كان فى وداع الملك السفير الأمريكى بالقاهرة جيفرسون كافرى.. وجاء محمد نجيب متأخراً ومعه من رجال الثورة صلاح سالم وحسين الشافعى وصلاح فريد، وقالوا لنا: إحنا آسفين يا جماعة للتأخير.. فقد ضللنا الطريق إلى الباخرة..!!

وأبحرت المحروسة من ميناء الإسكندرية وهى ترفع العلم الملكى لأن مصر لم تكن جمهورية بعد.. كما أن الملك أحمد فؤاد كان على متن اليخت.. ولم نجد فى استقبالنا فى نابولى سوى مندوب من وزارة الخارجية افيطالية وسفير مصر فى إيطاليا.. وكان من المفروض أن تحتفل بنا إيطاليا كما فعلنا مع ملكهم إيمانويل عندما جاء إلى مصر بعد خلعه..!!



الملك يبكى..!!
وأما عن حالة الملك فاروق النفسية فى تلك اللحظات فيقول جلال بك علوبة: كانت حالته فظيعة.. دائم البكاء.. ولم تكن هذه هى المرة الأولى التى يبكى فيها الملك.. فقد رأيت قبل ذلك يبكى وعندما سألته عن السبب قال: أنا زهقان وحالة البلد متعبة ولا أعرف ماذا أفعل..!!
ولم يكن يبكى أمام أى شخص آخر أبداً.. وفى خلال اليومين أو الثلاثة التى تلت الثورة كان ما يزال يعاند ويرفض تصديق ما حدث.. ويعتقد أن الثورة سيتم القضاء عليها.. لدرجة أنه كان يفكر فى تعيين اللواء محمد نجيب وزيراً للحربية.. ورفض التوقيع على وثيقة التنازل عن العرش.. وكان يؤكد أن رجال الثورة أمسكوا النمر من ذيله..!!
ولكنى قلت له: كفايه كده.. إن الناس لا تريدك..!!

الملك وبناته يأكلون الطعمية..!!
ويستطرد علوبة: لقد غادر الملك فاروق مصر ومعه كل بناته.. فريـال وفوزية وفادية وابنه الصغير أحمد فؤاد وزوجته الجديدة ناريمان.. ولم يأخذ معه سوى حقيبة واحدة واحدة بها بدلة صيفى وقميص وشورت.. أما الأولاد فلم يكن معهم ما يكفيهم من الملابس لدرجة أنهم نسوا تزويد اليخت بالطعام.. فأرسلت أحد الضباط لشراء طعام يكفينا لثلاثة أيام.. وكان الطعام مكوناً من جبنة بيضاء وفول وطعمية وخبز جاف..!!

الملك لم يكن مهرباً..!!
ويؤكد علوبة أن الملك فاروق لم يخرج بأى شئ من مصر.. ولم يسرق الأموال.. ولم يقم بتهريب الذهب أو مجوهرات القصور الملكية كما أشيع عنه.. وكل ما قيل بهذا الصدد كذب وافتراء.. والحقيقة أن رصيد الملك فى الخارج وصل إلى خمسة ملايين جنيهاً.. وحدث فيما بعد أن تعرضت القصور الملكية للنهب والسلب.. فقد كانت اللوريات تأتى ليلاً لتحمل التحف النفيسة والمجوهرات.. إلى أين؟ الله وحده أعلم..!!

أيام الرحلة..!!
أما عن حالة الملك أثناء الرحلة على ظهر "المحروسة" فيقول قائد اليخت الملكى: حبس الملك نفسه فى أول يوم داخل قمرته.. ولم يتحدث مع أحد.. وفى اليوم الثانى كانت نفسيته أفضل.. وأول شئ فعله أنه خرج إلى سطح السفينة وظل يدعو الله أن يحفظ مصر من كل مكروه..!!
وأما الأولاد فكانوا يلهون ويلعبون البنج مع بعضهم البعض.
وتناول طعام الغداء مع طاقم السفينة.. وبعد ذلك جلس حزيناً يفكر فيما حدث له وما هو آتٍ..
وكنت أواسيه دائماً وأقول له: هذه إرادة الله وحكمته.
وطوال الرحلة كان مجلس قيادة الثورة يرسل لى إشارات استعجال حتى أعود.. فقلت لضابط اللاسلكى: 

أغلق الجهاز لأننى لا أريد أن أسمع أحداً منهم!!
وفى اليوم الثالث كان الملك هادئاً وسلم أمره إلى الله.. وظل يلح علىَّ أن ابقى معه فى إيطاليا.. حتى أنه عرض مليون جنيه لأقبل الحياة بجواره هناك.. ولكنى رفضت لأننى التزمت بكلمة شرف مع محمد نجيب على العودة باليخت سالماً.

كان أكولاً.. لكنه لم يشرب الخمر..!!
ويؤكد علوبة أن الملك فاروق لم يذق طعم الخمر فى أى يوم من الأيام لأنه كان يؤكد على حرمتها، وإن كان لديه بار فى منزله ليعزم على ضيوفه.. ولكنه كان لا يشرب معهم!!
أما بالنسبة لعلاقاته النسائية فهذا محض افتراء وإشاعات لا أساس لها.. كان يحب أن يحيط نفسه بعدد كبير 

من النساء إلا أنه لم يقم علاقات معهن..!!
وكان يقبل على الأكل بشراهة ويحب أن تكون مائدته عامرة بأصناف الطعام المتنوعة.. أما عن علاقته بـ"بولى" السكرتير الإيطالى الخاص به فكانت هى السبب فى تصرفاته الطائشة فى أواخر أيامه بمصر.. لأن الملك كان لا يرفض له طلباً.. وكان يقول لى: أنا وبولى مثل الأخوين لأننا نشأنا معاً..!!
فقد كان والد بولى يعمل كهربائياً فى القصر الملكى.
وقد رفض مجلس قيادة الثورة أن يسافر بولى مع فاروق، وتم اعتقاله، ثم أفرج عنه، وافتتح مطعماً شهيراً فى مصر الجديدة حتى مات ودفن فى مصر.

القمار.. وأكثر من ملكة..!!
ويقول علوبة إن من سيئات الملك فاروق أنه لعب القمار فى أواخر أيامه، وذلك لأنه لم يجد من ينصحه.. كما أصابه اليأس بعد انفصاله عن الملكة فريدة.. واضطر للزواج من الملكة ناريمان من أجل إنجاب ولد، ولكى يحبه الشعب، لأنه كان يقول إن ناريمان من عامة الشعب حيث كان والدها موظفاً بالسكة الحديد.. وتزوجها الملك بعد أن أمرها بفسخ خطبتها من زكى هاشم المحامى.

بعد العودة..!!
ويكمل جلال علوبة: بعد العودة إلى مصر التقيت بمحمد نجيب الذى شكرنى وطلب لى قهوة وظل يعزم علىَّ بالمشاريب.. وطلبت منه أن يتكلم بصراحة.. وعلمت أننى أحلت إلى المعاش.. وكنت أصغر لواء فى القطر المصرى حينئذ..
وانقطعت صلتى بفاروق تماماً.. وتم إدراج اسمى ضمن الممنوعين من السفر.. ولم يتم رفع اسمى إلا فى عندما أصبح ممدوح سالم رئيساً للوزراء.

صديقة الملكة..!!
وتقول سميرة هانم عبد الرزاق زوجة جلال بك علوبة وصديقة الملكة السابقة فريدة: كانت الملكة فريدة فى شدة الحزن والتأثر عند نفى فاروق رغم أنها كانت منفصلة عنه.. ورفضت السفر لأى مكان بعد قيام الثورة حتى تم تجريدها من كل أملاكها.. فاضطرت للسفر إلى بيروت بعض الوقت.. ثم توجهت إلى باريس وامتهنت حرفة الرسم حتى تستطيع العيش لأنها لم تكن تملك شيئاً.. وعندما اشتد بها الحنين إلى مصر طلبت من الرئيس الراحل أنور السادات السماح لها بالعودة.. فوافق ومنحها شقة فى منطقة المعادى.. وظلت ترسم وتبيع لوحاتها، وكان هذا مصدر رزقها الوحيد حتى ماتت..!! 

المصدر* [/frame]

----------


## سيد جعيتم

الأبن العزيز / صلادينو
ما اسرع ما أوفيت بوعد يا محمد . اصدق القبطان علوبة فى أن الملك عند سفره لم يأخذ معه إلا شنطة واحدة فلو كان هرب أى شىء لمنعته الثورة فعلاً وليس كما قال محمد حسنين هيكل على موقع الجزيرة من أنه هرب بأموال مصر .
اليك ما قاله هيكل 
-حمولة الذهب والهروب الكبير
- بوللي.. القريب الخائن
- أزمة دبلوماسية بسبب ملك سابق
- خيانة جديدة وأموال ضائعة
- حلم عودة الملكية إلى مصر
حمولة الذهب والهروب الكبير
حمولة الذهب والهروب الكبير



محمد حسنين هيكل: مساء الخير، في هذه الليلة سوف أكمل فصلا من القصة إلى نهايته لكي أفرغ منه ولا أعود إليه وهذا الفصل هو قصة الملك فاروق بعد.. مساء يوم 26 وبعده لأنه أنا بأعتقد إنه هنا فيه قصة مأساة مهولة إنسانية وفي بعض المرات يبقى فيه المأساة الإنسانية فيها البطولة لكن فيه مرات تبقى المأساة إنسانية لكن ليس بالضرورة أن يكون فيها بطولة. الملك فاروق.. أنا حكيت في الأسبوع الماضي لغاية ما بعد المركب المحروسة.. يخت المحروسة تحرك من ميناء الإسكندرية قاصدا إلى الشمال وقلت إنه حصل إنه بعض الضباط.. محمد نجيب وبعض الضباط المرافقين معه في الإسكندرية قالوا إنه فيه.. أو بلغهم إن فيه ذهب، الملك فاروق حمَّل ضمن الـ 222 شنطة اللي أخذهم معه بعضها كان فيها حمولات ذهب وشُحن ذهب وسبائك ذهب إلى آخره وحكيت إنه كان فيه محاولة لإرجاع اليخت وحكيت أيضا إنه تقرر إنه بلاش الحكاية دي خلاص، اللي حصل في الموضوع ده بالتحديد وأنا أمامي وثائقه إنه جاءت حكاية إنه الملك أخذ معه كميات كبيرة جدا من الذهب وكانوا راغبين في استعادة.. إعادته وإدوا أمر بالفعل لجلال علوبه إنه يرجع بالمركب بقت فيه أزمة وبعدين بعتوا يستشيروا رأي بقية القيادة في القاهرة وفيها جمال عبد الناصر وأنا حاولي الساعة.. من ذلك اليوم المركب تحركت حوالي ستة وعشرة، اليخت تحرك حوالي ستة وعشرة، ستة وربع وعلى بال الساعة ثمانية ونصف كانت أزمة الذهب موجودة وعلى بال تسعة وعشرة أو تسعة وربع كان هذا الموضوع موجود في القاهرة بيُسأل فيه جمال عبد الناصر وأعضاء مجلس لجنة القيادة الموجودين معه وأنا حضرت.. شفت بنفسي جمال عبد الناصر وهو خارج من غرفة الاجتماعات وهو بيحكي بيقول إنه رأيه، واحد إنه حكاية إرجاع المحروسة مرة ثانية معناها إن إحنا بنعيد نفس المشهد اللي إحنا بالكاد خلصنا منه فخلوها تمشي والحاجة الثانية إنه إذا كان فيه ذهب خلوا رئيس الوزارة اللي جاء يعالج هذا الموضوع مع السلطات المختصة يشوفوا إزاي الطريقة يعملوا إيه فيها، لكن هم لو رجعوا الملك فاروق ورجعوا اليخت تاني ها ندخل في موقف معقد ما لوش حدود وها يفتح احتمالات ما لهاش لزوم وبالفعل راح هذا الكلام في إسكندرية وعلى أي حال تولى الموضوع علي باشا ماهر رئيس مجلس الوزراء اللي هم اختاروه اللي هم مجموعة لجنة القيادة اختارته بالطريقة اللي أنا تكلمت عليها يوم 23 يوليو، أول حاجة في الوثائق بتقول لي إنه الإنجليز والأميركان اهتموا بهذا الموضوع وبرضه كان رأيهم إن ده كلام لا يعقل وإنه اليخت لا يمكن يرجع وحتى أنا أمامي برقية من القائم بالأعمال في الإسكندرية، القائم بالأعمال البريطاني في الإسكندرية بيبلغ علي ماهر إنه رأي السلطات البريطانية إن عودته بهذا الشكل ثاني.. عودة اليخت بهذا الشكل ثاني للإسكندرية ها تعمل مشاكل غير مقبولة وإنه دلوقتي فيه قطع من أسطول أميركي راح على اتصال باليخت وإنهم ملتزمين بسلامته وإنه عودته مرة ثانية قد تفتح الباب لمشاكل وحكاية اليخت على أي حال.. وكده بلغوا علي ماهر يُمكن قوي ترتيب الأمر فيها مع السلطات الإيطالية لمَّا المركب توصل إلى نابولي اللي هي كانت أول ميناء وصول المركب في طريقها إليه، البرقية أمامي واضحة في الإنجليز والأميركان بيقولوا إيه نصيحتهم إيه في هذا الموضوع ورأيهم الحقيقة يعني ورأيهم.. ورأيهم قاطع في هذا واضح وأظن فيه فقرة هنا بتقول ببساطة كده إنه بصرف النظر عن أي كميات من الذهب أخذها الملك فاروق معه فهذا موضوع ممكن قوي (Retrievable) ممكن استعادته لكن مش استعادة المركب والموضوع ده من فضلكم حلُّوه مع السلطات الإيطالية وهذا ممكن والقواعد تسمح به وعلي ماهر كان من أنصار هذا الرأي فعلا يعني، هأقف هنا عند مشاهد مهمة قوي أو مشاهد مهمة مش بالوقائع اللي جرت فيه لكن بالإنسانية اللي تبدت فيها وبأتكلم هنا على إنسانية الإنسان سواء في أحوال ضعفه وفي أحوال قوته، فيه شاهد واحد.. ما حدش أبدا يقدر يعرف إيه اللي جرى على المركب في هذه الفترة ويقدر يحكي لنا إلا طرفين، طرف منهم لم يقل شيئا ما حكاش وهو الملك فاروق، لكن الطرف الثاني وهو جلال علوبه، لواء بحري جلال علوبه وهو قائد اليخت حكى فيه.. حكى وكتب وبرقيات ووثائق برقياته المتبادلة ما بين اليخت المتقدم من الإسكندرية إلى نابولي وما بين القيادة في الإسكندرية ثم في القاهرة بتروي قصة أنا بأعتقد إنها من الناحية الإنسانية تساوي الوقوف معها لأنه مرات المشاهد الإنسانية بتبقى فيها ما هو أكثر من مجرد الوقائع اللي تتبدى، يعني عندما يتبدى الضعف الإنساني مرات بيبدو إنه هذا الضعف موجود في قوة المأساة إلى درجة تستحق الوقوف أمامها وتستحق الوقوف باهتمام ولو حتى لمجرد أن يدرس الناس وأن يفهموا، علوبه بيقول وهي.. أنا سمعتها منه مباشرة مرة في إسكندرية في بيت صديق الأستاذ سيد النحاس وهو من أقطاب الوفد وجلال علوبه كان هناك وكان فيه عدد كبير من الناس موجودين وسمعوا هذه الرواية معي، جلال علوبه بيقول إنه لما طلعوا.. لما الضباط طلعوا يودعوا الملك إنه اللواء محمد نجيب تقدم إلى الملك وقال له، اعتذر له وقال له أنا متأسف يا مولاي لكن أنا أظن أني خُدعت وأنا ما كنتش عاوز الأمور توصل لهذه الدرجة ووصف نفسه في هذا بأنه.. وصف غير لائق، أنا سمعت علوبه بيقول الكلام ده لكن بيحكي بعد كده علوبه لما قدم تقريره الأولاني لم يذكر فيه هذه الواقعة بالتحديد لكن بعد كده رجع حكاها ثم كتبها، لكن هذه الملاحظة عن ما قاله اللواء محمد نجيب للملك فاروق وفيها نوع من الاعتذار الشديد بيقول جلال علوبه إنها كانت بداية.. أول مرة يتناقش فيها مع الملك وهم لسه موجودين على جسر.. على الكوبري بتاع المحروسة، على جسر المحروسة والمركب بتبعد وجلال علوبه بيوصف الملك كان بيبُص إزاي على إسكندرية وأنوارها تبعد وركز نظره على رأس التين اللي هو كان مقر.. أو شاف أيام من طفولته وأيام من صباه ومن ملكه إلى آخره وبيبُص على أضواء إسكندرية وهي تغيب وبعدين التفت لجلال علوبه وهذا واضح فيما كتبه جلال علوبه وقال له أنت سمعت اللي أنا سمعته من اللي قاله محمد نجيب؟ قال له سمعت، قال له رأيك إيه؟ قال له مولاي رأيه ورأيك أكثر صوبا من أي رأي آخر، فرد الملك قال له، إذا كان ده اللي سمعته أنت واللي سمعته أنا يبقى بيقول لي إنه هذا الرجل ليس رأس النمر ولكن ذيل النمر. 


بوللي.. القريب الخائن
محمد حسنين هيكل: أنا هذه الرواية يعني لأنها لم تُكتب في التقرير الأصلي الذي رُفع للقيادة ولأنه لم يروها أحد ولكنه جلال علوبه كتبها بعد كده ونشرها فيما بعد فأنا قد أتحفظ عليها لكنه ما لا أستطيع التحفظ عليه ومستعد أخذه بلا تردد.. أقبله بلا تردد هو ما جرى بعد ذلك.. ما جرى بعد ذلك غريب قوي في تفاصيله، جلال علوبه بيحكي وأنا سمعت الواقعة من ناريمان.. من الملكة ناريمان إنه هو كان بالنهار.. طول النهار كان قلقان على الملك عايز الملك يطلع المركب بسرعة قوي لأنه لا يفهم سر تمسك الملك بأنطوني بوللي اللي هو مدير شؤونه الخصوصية ورغبته المُلحة إنه يأخذه معه على المركب ويطمئن على سلامته والملكة ناريمان حكت إنه هي ضايقها جدا إنه الملك كان مصمم يأخذ معه بوللي وهي قالت له.. راحت قالت له إنه هذا الرجل أضر بك وأنت في مصر وها يضرك وأنت بره ولكن الملك كان متمسكا بأنه يأخذ معه بوللي وبعدين بوللي في هذه الفترة يبدو إنه هرب أو بعد عن نظر الملك وعن القصر وتسلل خارجا من القصر، الملكة ناريمان بتقول لي إنها هي واقع الأمر هي اللي ساعدت على تهريبه، بتقول لي هي إنها ندهت واحد من ضباط الحرس وحست إنه هذا الضابط من قوات الحرس متضايق إن الملك في هذا الموقف الصعب اللي كل الناس فيه عايز يأخذ بوللي معه، فقالت له شوفوا طريقة خذوا الرجل ده سلموه بأي شكل للقوات اللي قاعدة بره محاصرة القصر لكن ما تخلوهوش ييجي مع الملك، على أي حال بوللي كان مستعد يهرب، لكن بيقول بقى، نرجع للمشهد اللي على اليخت، بيقول علوبه إنه الملك بدأ معه قال له إنه أنا كان نفسي قوي.. أول حاجة قالها بعد الملاحظة بتاعت محمد نجيب كنت عاوز قوي بوللي يبقى معي وعلوبه يبدي دهشته وبعدين بيقول له، أنت.. المركب ها ترجع تاني؟ فبيقول له ها نوصلك إن شاء الله في نابولي وبعدين الأوامر اللي عندي من القيادة إني أرجع بالمركب تاني، فطلب منه إرسال مجموعات من ملابسه كان موجودة في المنتزه ما أخذهاش وكانت موجودة في القبة ما أخذهاش لكن هو فاكرها ملابس وحاجات وأشياء أخرى ثانية بما فيها مجموعة بِدل كان هو وصَّى عليها وراحت له، لكن لما وصل إلى هذه النقطة بيقول علوبه وفيه شواهد كثيرة وبتأكد إن ده صحيح بما فيهم الملكة ناريمان إن الملك بدأ يعيط وإنه فيه كتير قوي حواليه ومنهم الملكة احترموا ده، الملكة وقفت بجانبه والباقيين كلهم مشوا من جانبه ولكنه وقف على الكوبري وأجهش ببكاء مسموع وبصوت عالٍ وبعدين عدد كبير قوي من الناس اللي حواليه عيطوا وبعدين الملكة أخذته ونزلت به تحت على الكابينة.. على المقصورة الملكية وقعدوا تحت وكل الناس يعلموا أن الملك اللي قعد متماسكا طول النهار وأدى هذا المشهد في إنه يسلم على الناس ويسلم على رجال القصر ولما يحس إن بعضهم منهار يقول لهم خليكم رجاله وإلى آخره وصل إلى نهاية احتماله البشري وهو على كوبري المحروسة والليل بينزل على المحروسة وكلهم احترموا ضعفه الإنساني وشافوه وهو يبكي وسمعوا بكاءه بصوت عالٍ ونزلوا تحت في الكبينة وسابوه ولم يظهر تلك الليلة لا على عشاء ولا على أي حاجة ثانية ولم تظهر ناريمان كمان، ثاني يوم هو كان أحواله أحسن فيما يبدو وبيوصف برقياته الصادرة من المحروسة طوال الوقت والمحروسة متجهة شمالا إلى نابولي وقابلتها قطعة من الأسطول الأميركي.. مدمِّرة من الأسطول الأميركي إدتها إشارة التعارف شافوا الطريق الملاحي بتاعها متجه شمال كريت والمسائل مضبوطة وطيارة من القوات البريطانية طلعت فيها وطارت فوقها من قاعدة العضم في ليبيا واطمأنوا إنه خرجت بره المياه الإقليمية وما عدش حد لا طائرات مصرية ممكن تلحقها ولا قطعة بحرية مصرية ممكن تلحقها بقوا مطمئنين ومشيت، لكن طول الوقت في هذه اللحظات فيه برقيات وفيه أوامر متبادلة وجاية من المحروسة وإلى القيادة في القاهرة القيادة كلها محمد نجيب يعني، في روايات جلال علوبه أولا فيه أشياء كتير جدا فيه مشاهد إنسانية أنا عايز أقف قدامها لأنه السياسة في اعتقادي السياسة جوهر السياسة هو إدارة صراعات لكن في أثناء تجليات السياسة التجليات الإنسانية للسياسة التعبيرات السياسية مرات بتبقى إنسانية أكتر ما إحنا باستمرار بنتصور لأنه إحنا بنسيب تفاصيل إنسانية كتير قوي وبنركز على الوقائع الكبيرة ونأخذها في ظاهر التسجيل ولا ندخل في عمقها لكي نطل على الإنسان لأنه اعتقادي أنا باستمرار إنه في صنع التاريخ وفي كل الحوادث في العنصر الذي لا يجب أن يُغفل على الإطلاق هو كيف يفكر إنسان؟ كيف يشعر إنسان؟ كيف يتصرف إنسان في ظروف أزمة؟ الملك فاروق هنا في الثلاث أيام، أنا هأعرض لوصف جلال علوبه وبعدين هأعرض لوثائق المراسلات ما بين اليخت الملكي وما بين القيادة في القاهرة، جلال علوبه يحكي كذا مشهد إنساني هو حكاهم في تقاريره وبعدين تكلم عنها كتير قوي، بيلاحظ جلال علوبه مثلا إنه من المفارقات اللي أزعجت الملك قوي إنه اليخت.. إنه المدمرة المصرية اللي طلعت لوداعه جلال علوبه بيقول إنه في الأول كان عاوز هو حراسة تأخذ المركب.. تأخذ اليخت من أول إسكندرية لغاية لما توصله نابولي حراسة ملكية باعتبار إنه ولو أن الملك فاروق لم يعد ملكا لكنه ابنه الصغير أحمد فؤاد هو اللي نودي به ملكا، فإذاً هناك ملك على اليخت المحروسة وهذا يقتضي إنه تبقى فيه حراسة من الأسطول الملكي المصري فالطلب رُفض ما فيش حراسة رفضوا الكلام ده كله، لكن فيه مدمرة قامت بتحية الوداع وضربت طلقات ولاحظ الملك فاروق إنه هذه المدمرة اسمها فاروق الأول، من الحاجات اللي يظهر.. يبدو إنها من الحاجات التي زودت إحساسه بالانهيار أو بالضعف الإنساني أو بتدفق مشاعره في ذلك الوقت وهي كلها حزينة طبعا يعني إنه هذه المركب اللي بتحييه في هذه اللحظة الأخيرة اسمها على اسمه وبعدين يحكي.. تمشي الروايات وبعدين نلاقيه مرة ثانية بيرجع لبوللي مرة ثانية بيقول بيحكي الصبحية بيقول إنه ليلة.. الليلة اللي مشي فيها إنه لم ينم طول الليل، ما قلش إنه كان بيبكي طوال الليل لكن الملكة ناريمان قالت إنه فِضِل لغاية الفجر هي سمعاه.. هي صاحية وهو صاحي وهي كل شوية تحس بالتشنجات بتاعته وتقلق وتحاول تكلمه وهو ما يردش عليها وبعدين توصل المركب لإيطاليا والملك يتصور إنه ها يُقابَل في إيطاليا بمراسم تليق به فيبص على الميناء لا يجد إلا عبد العزيز بدر بيه وهو سفيرنا في روما في ذلك الوقت وكان أصله في الديوان.. كان أصله أمين أول في الديوان، الملك فيه هنا مسألة مهمة جدا وأنا عايز أقف قدامها دقيقة وهي إنه الملك عندما قابل كافري قبل أن يستقل اليخت المحروسة ويبدأ رحلته وهو بيتكلم معه طلب منه أن يرسل للحكومة الأميركية برغبته في إنه يروح أميركا بعد كده إنه هو مش عاوز إنه ها يروح في إيطاليا شويه لكن عارف إنه في إيطاليا هو ها يزهق وهو عمره ما رحش أميركا أبدا ما كانش جاءت له الفرص يروح أميركا وبيسمع كتير عن أميركا وأخواته وأمه موجودين في أميركا لكن هو مش عايز يروح معهم في كاليفورنيا لكن هو بيفكر قوي إنه يروح يستقر في الآخر في أميركا وبيقول إنه بيفكر يشتري أرض ويستثمر في مشروعات سياحية في فلوريدا. 


[فاصل إعلاني]
أزمة دبلوماسية بسبب ملك سابق
محمد حسنين هيكل: فالملك وصل إيطاليا، المركب بانت قدامها نابولي، دخلوا ميناء نابولي وبعدين الملك متضايق من إنه ما كانش فيه مراسم كفاية لاستقباله وتصور هو إنه ها يبقى في استقبال له ما كانش فيه استقبال لاقى عبد العزيز بدر وطلع له عبد العزيز بدر على المركب وقال له إنه.. وهذه هنا فيه مآسي مرات بتبقى.. عبد العزيز بدر قرَّب منه وقال له إنه هو عاوز يروح فين بعد كده ها ينزل في نابولي ولا عايز يروح فين؟ فقال له، أنا عايز أروح كابري.. جزيرة كابري، فقال له إذا كان كده فروح بلاش جنوه.. تنزلوا في جنوه متأسف، بلاش تنزلوا في نابولي روحوا على جنوه لأنه جنوه ها تبقى أقرب لكم عشان ترحوا كابري، فقائد المركب هنا جلال علوبه مضطر يتصل بالقاهرة يقول والله وصلنا إلى أقرب ميناء وهو نابولي ولكن فيه دلوقتي الملك يروح أو عايز يكمل أو عايز يروح يغير خط السير ويروح جنوه ده ممكن؟ لا ما يرحش جنوه، الأوامر جاءت من القاهرة لا ما يروحش جنوه، نزِّله هنا ويعمل اللي عايز يعمله، بعدين الأوامر بقى هأخذ.. هأقف قدام البرقيات وأقف قدامها طويل في اعتقادي لا شيء يشرح المأساة الإنسانية أكتر من البرقيات الموجودة في دفتر اليخت المحروسة واللي بتوري ماذا جرى.. وكيف جرى لهذا الملك وإزاي حصل إيه في هذا الوقت، البرقيات قدامي المتبادلة أول حاجة إنه أول برقية فيها بتقول إيه، إلى حضرة صاحب السعادة قائد عام القوات المسلحة بالقاهرة، وصل اليخت المحروسة ميناء نابولي الساعة 13، يعني الساعة 1 اليوم الثلاثاء 29 أوامركم؟ بعدين بعتوا له رد من القاهرة، إلى قائد اليخت المحروسة القائد العام للقوات المسلحة يأمركم بعدم السماح بالنزول إلى البر سوى الملك السابق ونجله وأولاده والبنات وزوجته وملابسهم الخاصة وعدم السماح بنقل مصاغ خاص أو جواهر أو سبائك ذهب أو تحف أو أواني ثمينة والرجوع إلى الموانئ المصرية بأسرع وقت، إمضاء محمد نجيب، برقية ثانية، إلى سعادة القائد العام للقوات المسلحة من جلال علوبه لي محمد نجيب، إشارة سعادتكم اليوم عُلمت أرجو الإفادة عما يُتبع مع الحراس الأجانب الذين لا يحوزون الرعوية المصرية ويطلبون نزولهم؟ عاوزين ينزلوا، رد عليه من القاهرة، من القائد العام للقوات المسلحة إلى جلال علوبه يُفاد عن عدد الأجانب الذين لا يحملون الرعوية المصرية وعن جنسياتهم وأسمائهم ومهنهم قف انتظر تعليماتنا أفد، اللواء محمد نجيب، بيبعت له يقول له جلال علوبه تاني، إلى سعادة القائد العام للقوات المسلحة جاري البحث في موضوع جنسياتهم ولا يمكنني الجزم الآن في تحديدها وسأطلب من كل منهم بياناتهم الشخصية وبعدين يرد عليه محمد نجيب، من القائد العام للقوات المسلحة إلى قائد المحروسة، يصير تنفيذ تعليماتنا بخصوص إنزال الملك وابنه وبناته وزوجته وملابسهم وعدم السماح لأي فرد آخر بالنزول وبعدين أفد؟ هنا بقى كمان فيه حاجة تلفت النظر إلى مين كانوا اللي مع الملك؟ مين اللي بيخدموه؟ طب أنا عارف.. عارفين كلنا إن فيه كريم ثابت وحواليه بعض المصريين الظاهرين لكن في داخل الحاشية في داخل القريبين للملك مين هم؟ هنا بيبان لي لأول مرة مَن هم لأول مرة وأظن إنه هذه وثيقة نادرة في إنها بتوري مَن كانوا هم المحيطين بالملك واللي بيتولوا شؤون حياته، فيقول له إيه بقى، الآتي.. إلى سعادة القائد العام للقوات المسلحة الآتي بيان بأسماء وجنسيات الأشخاص الذين يرغبون في البقاء في بإيطاليا، يعقوب نظير خادم ألباني معه رخصة حمل سلاح طيب، عابدين سليمان خادم ألباني مع رخصة سلاح، رستم عبد الرحمن خادم ألباني معه رخصة حمل سلاح، شاكر آدم خادم ألباني معه رخصة حمل سلاح، إدوار كافاتشي تابع إيطالي ليس معه باسبور.. مالوش باسبور، الراجل ده عمل حاجة غريبة قوي إنه خاف ليمسكه يعني لما اتعرفت إنه أوامر.. إنه فيه أوامر جايه إنه ما ينزلوش فالراجل ده لمَّا المركب قرَّبت.. كافاتشى ده لما المركب اليخت قرَّب من الميناء نط من سطح المركب وراح عائم لأنه خاف بعدين يحجزوه ويرجعوه مصر وبعدين جوزيبي جارو حلاق إيطالي الأصل ليس معه باسبور، بيترو ديلافالي حلاق إيطالي واحد تاني، آنسة سيمون نابوريه مربية فرنسية للأولاد معها باسبور فرنسي للأولاد ديه كانت، آنسة جانيت دي ماير مربية سويسرية برده للأولاد للبنات يعني، آنسة جيرمين بيكارد خادمة سويسرية ليس معها باسبور، آنسة فيوليت جورفلي خادمة سويسرية ليس معها باسبور، كل الناس اللي حوليه في حياته الخاصة ليس فيهم مصري واحد إلا ذلك.. كل الناس اللي بيسهلوا خدمات من نوع خاص شماشيرجي اللي كان بينقل بعض الحاجات وبيرتب حاجاته، يعني صورة غير ما هياش قوي ملك مصر مش معقول يبقي فيه اللي حواليه كلهم في حياته ألبان، أنا عارف إنه أصل الأسرة ألباني لكن كده ده شوية أنا بألاقيه مستَغرَب يعني لأنه جنب إنه كنت أنا بأحس إنه الشاب ده خلافا لأبوه.. الملك فاروق خلافا لأبوه دخل في صميم الحياة المصرية لكن واضح الآن.. واضح قدامي دلوقتي إنه هذا ما كنا نراه كان جزءا من قشرة ولم يكون هو ما يجري في الداخل وإحنا هنا قيمة البرقيات ديه إن بأطُل على الداخل إن ما كانش فيه حاجة مصرية أبدا، بعدين إلى أمير البحر جلال علوبه نفذ تعليماتنا ثم أخرج من الميناء بسرعة واستمر على اتصالنا وبعدين ردا على إشاراتكم.. جلال علوبه بيبعت إلى محمد نجيب، ردا على إشارة سعادتكم الأخيرة جلالة الملك السابق مصمم على إنزال الأجانب وقد التجأ إلى البوليس الإيطالي لتنفيذ ذلك، دخلنا إنه ملك مصر بلغ البوليس الطلياني إنه معه الناس وإنه البحرية المصرية عاوزة تحجزهم وبعدين نكمل حكاية اللجوء للبوليس الطلياني يقوم يرده عليه من القاهرة، إلى قائد المحروسة الأمر معروض على الوزارة، قف سنفيدكم بالنتيجة، طب دخلنا في مشكلة دبلوماسية بقى دلوقتي الملك بلغ البوليس ومانع نزول الناس اللي معه وبعدين بيقول له الوقت بيفوت والوزارة ما بتردش فاليخت بيعبت للقيادة في القاهرة بيقول لهم، أرجو الإفادة بسرعة تجنبا للمشاكل لأنه البوليس طلع.. البوليس الطلياني طلع فعلا على اليخت بطلب من الملك عشان يخلص الجماعة اللي همَّا مش مصريين، طيب بعدين ييجي أمر من القاهرة، من محمد نجيب إلى قائد المحروسة، الصناديق تُفتح، تُسلم صناديق الملابس والأمتعة الخاصة، الصناديق التي بها ذهب أو أشياء ثمينة ملك الحكومة وتبقى وديعة لدى الحكومة الإيطالية.. بعد ما طلع البوليس الطلياني وكذا ما يُختلف عليه بعد الجرد حتى يصل مندوب الحكومة المصرية، قف اسأل محمد حسن والطيار عاكف متهمان يحجزا تحت التحفظ هما معكم ولاَّ لا؟ وبعدين ها نعمل اتصالات بالحكومة الإيطالية، يبعت له ثاني جلال علوبه بيقول له إيه؟ رداً على إشارة سعادتكم الصناديق المذكورة تحتوي على مشروبات روحية ومرطبات عددها 42 صندوقا، واقع الأمر الملك ما كانش بيشرب.. الملك فاروق ما كانش بيشرب لكن فيه مشروبات روحية ممكن قوي للحاشية ولا يوجد أشياء ثمينة أو ذهب ولذا سُلمت، محمد حسن والطيار عاكف ليسوا ضمن الركاب، باقي الحاشية الأجانب غادروا اليخت إلى جزيرة كابري مع الملك وقد حُجزت بقية الحاشية قف أمرت طاقم فيض البحار للعودة بالمحروسة لنابولي لأنه لقى وهو داخل الميناء لقى اليخت الملكي فيض البحار وحصل فيه مشكلة لأنه اليخت الملكي فيض البحار الملك قال ده ملكه الخاص وفعلاً هو ملك والدته كان، قال ده ما يرجعش ده يستنى وكان يحاول يخلي المحروسة تستنى كمان لكن بأرجع أكمل البرقيات لأنه أنا بألاقي فيها من وجهة نظري وبأعتذر إذا طالت لكن أنا بألاقي هنا الشعيرات الإنسانية الدقيقة لدم الحياة نفسها بتبان في الحاجات دية كلها، بيقول له إيه؟ حضر طاقم فيض البحار.. مش مشكلة فيض البحار مش قضية وبعدين ارجع باليخت فوراً ولا تنتظر الإشارات، قامت المحروسة.. المهم رجعت وانتهى الموضوع، راجعة المحروسة، الملك نزل من المركب ولم يعجبه ما رأى والحقيقة إنه إيطاليا في ذلك الوقت لم تكن على استعداد أن تُرحب بأحد من الملوك، لو حد يفتكر وقتها إيه الأوضاع اللي كانت موجودة في إيطاليا.. إيطاليا كانت فائتة في مرحلة دقيقة جداً من حياتها السياسية، الأحزاب الشيوعية كانت قويت شوكتها في إيطاليا، الملكية ملكية آل سافوي في ذلك الوقت سقطت وجرى استفتاء على إنه إذا كان آخر ملوك إيطاليا يستنى في إيطاليا ولاَّ يخرج وجاءت نتيجة الاستفتاء إنه فيكتور عمناويل يطلع وما يبقاش فيه ملكية وأُلغيت الملكية وأقوى الأحزاب الموجودة في إيطاليا في ذلك الوقت هي الحزب الشيوعي الإيطالي وهو تحت زعامة القائد الشهير جداً توليتي وجو إيطاليا كله ليس مهيئاً لملك لا يروح روما هو وابنه ولا.. لأنه فيه باقي، هو صحيح إن هو ملك سابق لكن هو معه ابنه ملك لاحق ملك موجود قائم على العرش والطلاينة مش عايزين كدة إطلاقاً، يروح الملك في كابري يقعد شوية أيام، بيرجع إيطاليا ويحاول يشوف طريقة يرتب بها أموره ويبدأ يتصل بالسفارة الأميركية في روما علشان الوعد اللي هو أخذه من كافري لما قابله لآخر مرة على ميناء الإسكندرية قبل ما يركب يخت المحروسة وهو إنه يروح أميركا عايز يروح أميركا لأنه إيطاليا ما هياش ملائمة قوي له ويقابل.. يرتب يحاول يرتب عن طريق بعض الناس اللي بيعرفهم في إيطاليا إنه يقابل السفير الأميركي في روما وهو في ذلك الوقت السيدة كلارا بوث دوس ويقابلها ويقول لها اللي جرى وهي تقول له إنه ما فيش إطلاقاً.. ما فيش مشكلة إطلاقاً وإنه هي متأكدة إن الحكومة الأميركية ها تفتح له أبوابها وإنه ها يروح يعني، بس يديها وقت يخلصوا الإجراءات، هذه قصة متكررة وعلى كل الناس اللي بيعتمدوا على الولايات المتحدة الأميركية إنهم يفهموها، الملك بيقعد فترة ما بيتلقاش جواب ويبدأ يقلق ويبدأ يلح لأنه حاسس لا هو قادر يعمل ترتيبات إقامة دائمة في إيطاليا ويرتب حياته إنه ها يقعد في إيطاليا لأنه الجو في حد ذاته هو نفسه وصفه لبعض الناس قال إن الجو (Hostile) بالنسبة للملكية وإنه حتى الملك أمبرتو اللي هو ابن فيكتور عمناويل واللي جرى عليه الاستفتاء حتى أفراد عائلته حتى الأقربين من الدرجة مش الدرجة الأولى بس والدرجة الثاني بس الدرجة الثالثة طُلب إليهم أن يخرجوا من إيطاليا لأنه كان فيه شعور ضد الملكية اللي بيقال إنها تعاونت مع موسوليني جنب مشاكل الملكية الخاصة، الملكية كان عندها مشكلتين في إيطاليا، مشكلة تعاونها مع موسوليني ومسايرتها له في الفاشيستية والحاجة الثانية إنه الأسرة كان دائماً.. وهنا ابن خلدون صحيح وصادق إنه العصبية بتنتهي، العصبية بمعنى القوة بتنتهي في الفاتحين الأُوَّل وأبناؤهم وأحفادهم بيضعفوا وتموت الملكيات وتموت العروش فحصل حاجة من النوع ده في أسرة سافوي وأمبرتو هو الراجل اللي جات في وشه صدمة إنه الشعب الإيطالي لا يريد الملكية، فالملك يشعر.. الملك فاروق يشعر إنه جو روما ليس ملائماً لا لابنه ولا له ويتصور إنه في أميركا ها يبقى بعيد، الحاجة الثانية كمان إنه بيقول ودي قالها إنه بيقول إنه في إيطاليا ها يبقى موجود حيث يستطيع أن يراه مصريين كُثر وهو مش عايز حد يشوفه ولا عايز يشوف حد لكنه في أميركا.. 
"
فاروق طلب حق اللجوء السياسي إلى الولايات المتحدة التي كان حليفا لها لكنها رفضت لأنها تعتزم التعامل مع النظام الجديد في مصر ولا تريد الدخول في مشاكل معه
"
لما يروح أميركا يروح ويستقر في فلوريدا يتصور الملك إن هو بهذا الشكل يبقى بعيد عما كان هو يصفه (Away from hun ways) بعيداً عن طرق الشر اللي هو بيقصد بها المخابرات المصرية ويحس إن وهو قريب في إيطاليا يعني ده شمال البحر الأبيض ومصر جنوب البحر الأبيض والمسافات قريبة قوي وهو عايز يبعد، كلارا بوث روس ما بتديلوش ردود واضحة وقاطعة وبعدين هي ما تقابلوش تبعت له مستشار السفارة يقابله على غداء مرة ويقابله في الجراند أوتيل في روما ويقول له إنه جاي له برسالة ولكن عايزها تأخذ شكل الطابع الاجتماعي وبعدين يقول له الولايات المتحدة دلوقتي (Real Politic) بيقتضي الولايات المتحدة تنشئ علاقات مع النظام الجديد في مصر، النظام اللي قام في مصر ومع إنه الولايات المتحدة كانت متعاونة معه وكان كذا وكذا.. وكذا لكن فيه حقائق موجودة لا تسمح للحكومة الأميركية في هذه اللحظة إنها تقول له تفضل تعالى في أميركا لاجئ سياسي، نفس ما جرى لشاه إيران بالملي كأنه ما جرى للملك فاروق كان بروفة مبكرة لما جرى فيما بعد مش بس لشاه إيران ولغيره من كل اللي تصورا إنهم ممكن يلجؤوا أو يعتمدوا على صداقات قديمة مع الولايات المتحدة، فالملك يعرف إنه ليس لديه فرصة إنه يروح أميركا فيبدأ يحاول يرتب حياته في إيطاليا وبعدين تبدأ علاقاته بالملكة ناريمان تسوء لأنه وهو في إيطاليا فقد أمل إنه يروح أميركا وتصور في بعض المرات أو خطر له وسأل في هذا مرات إذا كان فيه عدد.. حد من الضباط القدامى الموالين للأسرة المالكة يستطيع أن يفعل شيئا في مصر في الأوضاع الجديدة في مصر وقد بلغته أنباء.. لأنه هنا أنا بأتكلم على قصة الملك فاروق لكن ما بتكلمش على قصة أسرة محمد علي لأنه كان باقي.. لو نفتكر بعد ما خلصت.. بعد ما مشي الملك فاروق وتألف مجلس وصاية، مجلس الوصاية كان يرأسه الأمير محمد عبد المنعم أي أن الملكية موجودة في مجلس الوصاية والوصاية موجودة على ملك هو أحمد فؤاد الثاني اللي هو موجود دلوقتي مع الملك فاروق، فالملك فاروق كان يتصور وبمعرفته لبعض قوات الجيش القُدام اللواءات القدام كان بيتصور.. وفعلاً حصلت حاجات بس أنا هأرجع أتكلم فيها بعدين يعني، لكن قعد شويه ينتظر أميركا ترد عليه ما بتردش ينتظر حد من ضباطه ما بيعملش حاجة ما حدش بيعمل حاجة أبداً والأوضاع في مصر بتبعد عنه والأمور بتبعد ثم أن هناك حملة شديدة جداً في انتظاره، أظن.. بتلاحقه، أظن إنه في هذه الفترة كان أكثر ما وجعه وأنا سمعت من الملكة ناريمان تفاصيل كثيرة جداً عن هذا الوجع إنه اللي راح أبلغ في موضوع الذهب كان بوللي الراجل اللي الملك موت نفسه عشانه وبكى من أجله وصمم أن لا يغادر مصر إلا وهو معه أنطون بوللي بيه هذا الراجل لما خرج ومسكوه ضباط الحرس طلب مقابلة اللواء محمد نجيب وإنه عنده معلومات بالغة الأهمية يريد أن يقولها وبالفعل يوم 27 الصبح.. صباحاً 27 يوليو 1952 صباحاً والمركب الملك في المركب بيبكي عليه والمركب متجهة للمحروسة بوللي بيه موجود يُرحَّل للقاهرة وييجي القيادة فعلاً في القاهرة وأنا شفته هناك، لكن ما أعرفش هو قال إيه، لكن دخل في أوضة ودخل معه اللواء محمد نجيب ودخل معه ذكريا محيي الدين ومش متأكد مين كمان ثاني، أظن صلاح ناصر وبدأ أنطون بوللي يحكي تفاصيل يعني مروعة عن اللي كان بيعمله الملك وعن تصرفاته وأسوأ من كدة عن كميات الذهب اللي هربها معه، في واقع الأمر الراجل ما كانش هرب ذهب والملك فاروق لما عرف اللي حصل وإنه بوللي هو اللي كان مرشد عشانه أظن إنه أصيب بصدمة ما كانتش الصدمة الوحيدة اللي أخذها الملك فاروق في هذا الوقت، أنا حكيت إنه لما وصل روما كان عنده صدمة إنه الحكومة الإيطالية لن تقابله، عنده صدمة إن الأميركان لن يعطوه حق اللجوء إلى أميركا لأنه ده ما كانش حق لجوء لأن الأميركان اعتبروا أما ومعه ابنه كمان وهو لسه فيه المسائل ملتبسة فهمَّا مش عايزين مشاكل، عايزين يشوفوا كيف يمكن يتصرفوا مع النظام الجديد مش مع اللي فات واللي أعطى كل ما عنده ولم يبق عنده ما يعطيه ده خلاص انتهى، ليمونة وعُصرت.


[فاصل إعلاني]
خيانة جديدة وأموال ضائعة
محمد حسنين هيكل: ناريمان بتحس إنه الملك اللي قاعد في روما قاعد حاسس بخيانة رابعة ولاَّ خمسة كمان وهي خيانة فلوسه.. الرجل ده وهو موجود في الحكم وهو موجود على العرش وهو موجود على رأس السلطة في مصر استطاع تهريب وفقا لكل التقديرات اللي ممكن الوثوق بها مش عاوز الكلام اللي فيه مبالغات ده أنا لست من أنصاره يعني، لكن الملك في ذلك الوقت كان استطاع أن يهرب مبلغ ما بين 35 مش يهرب يبعت بره، مبلغ ما بين 35 إلى 40 مليون جنيه إسترليني وكان يتصور إنه هذا المبلغ موجود له، الحاجة الغريبة قوي إنه في الفترة ما بين خلعه عن العرش وإعلان خلعه ووصوله إلى روما والتحقق إن الراجل موجود هناك وإنه يقدر يسأل عن حساباته اختفى من هذه الحسابات في يوم خلعه وحده اختفى 6 مليون جنيه إسترليني من حساب.. راحت من حساب الملك ووصل الملك ليكتشف أن ما كان يعتقد إنه حوالي 35 إلى 40 مليون جنيه إسترليني وقد تقلص إلى حوالي 12 إلى 15 فوجد إنه تقريباً ثلثين الثروة اللي هو حب يستعد بها للملمات راحت منه فبقى، طبقاً للملكة نريمان بقى في حالة عصبية جداً تكالبت عليه أشياء كثيرة جداً وبقى في حالة عصبية وبتقول الملكة نريمان إنه رجع يتصرف نفس تصرفاته القديمة وإنه بدأ يسيبها ويطلع بره في العشاء مش عارف مع مين ويعرف مين وهي تضايقت وبعدين بدأت تتكلم معه وهو مش مستعد يسمع منها وبعدين بدؤوا يتخانقوا وبعدين قررت.. جاءت يوم قالت له أنها عايزة تمشي وبالفعل هو ما كانش موافق إنها تمشي قالت له ها تروح سويسرا، المهم هي رجعت وبدأت تطالبه.. تطالب بابنها، ابنها هو بيعتقد إن هو المؤتمن عليه وهو اللي ها يربيه، الحاجة الغريبة قوي إنه لما مشيت هو اضطر إنه يشوف بناته فريال وفوزية وأخواته عنده أربع بنات فبدأ يطلبهم من سويسرا، همَّا كانوا كلهم في مدارس في سويسرا فراحوا له في روما والحاجة الغريبة جداً سوء حظه سوء تصرفاته في واقع الأمر بدأ يقول للأولاد يحكي لبناته وأنا واثق من هذا، يحكي لبناته على ما فعلته به أمهم وكسر ثقة البنات في أمهم مع الأسف الشديد ثم نتيجة ده أيضاً إنه البنات فقدوا ثقتهم فيه لأن هو قدامهم هز صورة أمهم ولكن لما هز صورة أمهم هو لم يكسب لأنه في النتيجة همَّا فقدوا الثقة بالاثنين وأنا بأعتقد إنه من الحاجات اللي تعبت أولاد الملك فاروق وخصوصاً فريال الكبيرة لأن هي اللي كانت أكثر.. واعية أكثر لما رجعوا لسويسرا أنا عارف إنهم ما كانوش عايزين العلاقات معه تقريباً ويا دوب.. والحاجة الغريبة قوي إنه في هذه الفترة لجؤوا إلى شاه إيران يساعدهم بوساطة من الإمبراطورة فوزية ولكنهم لم يطلبوا من أبوهموضة أوض
"
فاروق مات ميتة مأساوية في إيطاليا كذلك انتهى الحال بابنه الذي سمي ملكا لمصر من بعده حيث تزوج من يهودية ولم ينجح هذا الزواج إلى أن أعلن سقوط النظام الملكي في مصر
"
وبعدين أبوهم يعني كان فايت في النهايات المأساوية دي، ابنه اللي قعَّده معه أنا بأعتقد إنه لسوء الحظ أيضا أساء إليه وأتعب شخصيته والنتيجة إنه الملك فاروق مات في الظروف المأساوية اللي مات فيها مات بيتعشى، الراجل بيتعشى بيأكل أكل أكثر مما تستطيع معدة أي بني آدم طبيعي إنها تحتمله، لكنه ده الرجل كان بيأكل هَمَّا لأنه مرات.. حتى في علماء النفس بيقولوا إنه مرات الناس بتأكل هَمَّا أكثر ما تأكل اشتهاءً للطعام، الراجل ده يوم ما مات كل أكل لا يمكن يحتمله حد والمهم يعني جاءت له النهاية وهو مع واحدة مع الأسف لا تساويه مقاما ولا قيمة وكلها ألوان وأنا شفتها، أنا يعني كنت راغب قوي في وقت من الأوقات كنت راغب أشوف هو عايش إزاي وأنا بأتذكر إنه أحد مستشارين سفارتنا في ذلك الوقت وهو السفير إسماعيل مبارك، بعد كده بقى سفيرنا في روما أنا قلت له تعالى من فضلك عايز أشوف الملك فاروق عايش فين، فأخذني إلى حيث كان الملك عايش أنا ما شفتوش وقتها لكن شفت بيته، الملك لما قرر يقعد في إيطاليا راح في حي بايولي وأخذ شقة دور بحاله وعمل فيه بيته ولكن ما كانش فيه حاجة تميز هذا البيت لكن.. ما كانش في حاجة تميز هذا البيت لكن.. لمَّا أنا شفته إلا مجموعة العربيات الغريبة الطورش والمش عارف إيه اللي واقفين قدام الباب.. قدام البيت وشويه كان فيه حد بوليس سري ولاَّ حاجة كده موجودين بيتابعوه بس يعني، لكنه الرجل مات حقيقة ميتة لا تليق به ولا تليق بحاجة يعني ما تلقش بحاجة أبدا وبعدين هذا الابن اللي هو تولى تربيته راح بعد كده في ظروف أنا ما يصحش أتكلم عليها لكن راح تزوج واحدة برده أيضا أظن إنها يعني مختلفة عنه ما بأقولش حاجة ثانية أكثر هي يهودية ومختلفة عنه ولكن هذا الزواج لم ينجح ولكن هذا الزواج أنا بأعتقد إنه قاد الرجل اللي سُمي ملك مصر لفترة من الفترات لغاية ما أُعلن سقوط النظام الملكي في مصر انتهت به إلى مصحة وأنا بأعتقد إنه هذا الشاب كان ممكن يستحق إن يبقى عنده مصير آخر، فاكر أنا بعد كده وأنا هأقفز بالحوادث قفزة طويلة قوي إلى سنة 1975، 1975 أنا كنت بأزور إيران زيارة رسمية بدعوة من الشاه وأنا مختلف مع الرئيس السادات لكن الشاه كان محتفظ لي بما يتصور هو إنه حاجة كويسة وهو إن أنا مع السيناتور مسعودي رئيس مجلس الشيوخ الإيراني في ذلك الوقت استطعنا أن نعيد العلاقات بين مصر وإيران وكانت قُطعت بعد سنة 1967، كنا.. كان حصل مشاكل بعد 1967 بسبب التعاون الإيراني الإسرائيلي وقُطعت علاقاتنا مع إيران ولكنه أنا بعدها وسيناتور مسعودي وهو جنب إنه كان رئيس مجلس الشيوخ كان فيه إنه صاحب دار نشر مهمة جدا في طهران هي دار إطلاعات وكان صديقا لي صديقا حقيقيا ولا تزال أسرته صديقة لي.. لي ولعائلتي، الشاه لما أنا كنت متخانق معه اتخانقنا اختلفنا مع الرئيس السادات وأنا جيت رايح إيران، اتصل بي الرئيس السادات الحاجة الغريبة قوي وقال لي أنا سمعت إنك أنت رايح إيران بدعوة من الشاه، ها تروح تتفرج ها يعمل فيك الشاه إيه يا سيدي، قلت له أنا عارفه من زمان قوي وشفته كثير قوي مش ها يقدر يعمل فيَّ يعني فهو كان رأيه إنه الشاه ها يعمل شاه علي يعني وأنا قلت له مش ها يعمل معي يعني هو استعمل وقتها لفظ يعني ها تشوف العنجهية إزاي يعني، لأن كنت بأشتكي من بعض الحاجات اللي حاصلة في مصر فعاوز يقول لي إنه في إيران ها تشوف أكتر يعني، لكن الحقيقة لما رحت وأنا في إيران الشاه الحقيقة يعني كان شديد الحفاوة بنا مقدرا إنه أنا عملت دور في العلاقات المصرية الإيرانية بشكل أو آخر، هو سيناتور مسعودي عمل معه وأنا عملت مع جمال عبد الناصر لكن استطعنا إعادة العلاقات وأنا حقيقي مؤمن كنت باستمرار ولا أزال إنه العلاقات بين مصر وإيران علاقات أساسية لأنه دول أكبر دولتين في هذه المنطقة، على أي حال ده موضوع تاني، لكن يوم وأنا موجود مع الشاه.. 


حلم عودة الملكية إلى مصر
إحنا موجودين مع الشاه والشاه عزمنا على الغداء في نيافران الشاه بيقول لي حاجة غريبة قوي، بيقول لي أنا سألني قال لي الرئيس السادات ناوي يعمل إيه مع أحمد فؤاد؟ قلت له أنا ليس في علمي إنه ها يعمل حاجة مع أحمد فؤاد، قال لي طيب في ها يحصل إيه بعد الرئيس السادات؟ افرض الرئيس السادات النهارده موجود لكن بُكره مش موجود وما فيش عندكم ما فيش تنظيم ولا في حاجة تكفل (Succession) فالرئيس السادات، أقصد تتابع رئاسة الدولة، فالرئيس السادات في ذهنه إيه بالضبط قلت له والله أنا ما بأعرفش والله يعني ما بحثتش هذا الموضوع، قال لي أنا بحثته، قال لي أنا شفته بعد..
"
شاه إيران اقترح على السادات رعاية أحمد فؤاد بن الملك فاروق وتهيئته لملك مصر من بعده غير أن السادات لم يلزم نفسه بتعهد حيال ذلك
"
 كان شافه في 1974 بعد حرب أكتوبر وسألته قلت له أنت دلوقتي، كلام الشاه أنت بتعوم في مجد اللي حصل في أكتوبر والناس بتصفق لك والحاجات دي كلها، لكن لازم تفكر في بلدك بعدك لأنه إحنا.. هو كان دائما الشاه عنده تصورات الخلود والمجد والكلام الهيصة دي كلها لأنه إحنا الناس اللي زيِّنا اللي علينا مسؤوليات تاريخية علينا أن نفكر فيمن بعدنا، هو راخر ما فكرش في اللي جاي بعده يعني، لكن وقتها هو كان لا يزال في عنفوان قوته حتى هو سألني يومها وقال لي، أنا.. وأنا كتبت هذا الكلام في وقته ونشر في الصفحة الأولى في الـ(Sunday Times) وقال لي أنا اجتزت امتحاني، هو قال لي وأعتقد إنه كان بيتكلم على مصدَّق هو رأيه كان إن كل رئيس دولة بيواجه الامتحان الأكبر في حياته وإنه فيه مناسبة من المناسبات وإنه يتحقق بقاؤه ويتحقق دوره في التاريخ بمقدار ما ينجح في هذا الامتحان، فهو كان متصور إنه واجه امتحانه ونجح فيه وقال لي كده، قال لي أنا واجهت امتحاني ونجحت لكن الرئيس السادات لا يزال يواجه امتحانه وعليه أن يفكر فيما هو بعده، فقال لي أنا اقترحت عليه، الشاه بيقول لي وأنا بعدها قلت الكلام ده وكتبته، قال لي أنا اقترحت عليه إنه يعمل مع أحمد فؤاد نفس اللي عمله الجنرال فرانكو مع خوان كارلوس وإنه هو يتولى رعايته ويتولى تربيته وقال لي.. ما خباش الراجل إن هو بيرعى شؤونه وإنه بيدوا لهم بيساعدوهم بيصرفوا عليهم بشكل أو آخر يعني أو بيساعده يعني، فقال لي أنا أتصور أو قلت لأنور السادات قلت له ما تفكر جديا في إنه تأخذ هذا الشاب وبعدين إنك أنت تضعه تحت رعايتك وإنك تعمل معه زي فرانكو ما عمل ما خوان كارلوس وتربيه وتهيئه للعرش كملك من نوع آخر مختلف.. مختلف عن أبوه، أنا عارف أبوه وعارف إيه اللي عمله أبوه لكن ممكن قوي الملكية.. هو كان معتقد الملكية مهمة جدا لهذه البلدان وإلى آخره يعني، فهو ده عنده الفرصة أنور السادات إنه يعمل الحكاية دي كلها، قلت له قال لك إيه؟ قلت له يعني الرئيس السادات رد قال إيه؟ قال الحقيقة قال لي هو ها يفكر في الموضوع لكن (He did not commit him self) هو لم يلزم نفسه بشيء، الحاجة الغريبة قوي إنه في هذه الفترة نلاحظ إنه الرئيس السادات سمح.. إدوا باسبور سياسي لأحمد فؤاد وجاء مصر الشاب مسكين جاء مصر.. جاء مصر كذا مرة وهو يتصور على أمل إنه الشاه قال له حاجة يعني أو هيئه لشيء ما والرئيس السادات ساعد على ده إنه جاء أهدى له سيف محمد علي، واحد من سيوف محمد علي وبقى فيه وهم لدرجة إنه أنا مرة بأشوف بأسبانيا كنت في مدريد وبأشوف الملك خوان كارلوس وبعدين خوان كارلوس.. الملك خوان كارلوس بيسألني بيقول لي إيه؟ بيقول لي إيه قوة الحزب الملكي في مصر؟ أنا.. إحنا كنا في مكتب الملك في زانزويلا في قصره.. قصر زانزويلا وأنا وهو لوحدنا ما حدش معنا أبدا ومع.. وإحنا بنتكلم جاء له تليفون واحد سمحوا يدخلوه له كان تليفون من الملك الحسن ملك المغرب والحديث دار بالفرنساوي يعني وبعدين وأنا قاعد قدامه أنا حتى عرضت إني أطلع ما الراجل قال لي اقعد فقعدت ومش ها تكلم على الحديث ده يعني لأنه ما يلقش يعني، لكن على أي حال بيقول لي بيسألني الملك خوان كارلوس في أواخر الحديث بقول لي إيه؟ إيه فرص.. إيه الحزب الملكي عندكم؟ قلت له ما فيش حزب ملكي، أنا لا أعلم إن فيه حزب ملكي إطلاقا، قال لي طيب تفتكر إن الرئيس السادات في نواياه يبقى يعني ممكن يرجع الملكية؟ قلت له أنا أيضا، قلت له الكلام اللي أنت بتقوله لي.. أنا بأقول لخوان كارلوس شاه إيران قاله لي سألني قبل كده لكن أنا.. وقال لي إنه أقترح على الرئيس السادات حاجة في شأنه لكن أنا والله (Honestly) أنا لا أعلم.. لا أعلم إن فيه حاجة، قال لي ما تفتكرش إن ده ها يبقى حل معقول؟ قلت له أنا لا أتصور.. قلت له فيه حاجة مهمة افرقوا بين الملكيات الموجودة عندكم وبين الملكيات الموجودة عندنا، الملكيات الموجودة عنكم ملكيات لها تاريخ البوربون لهم ناس تاريخ أنت راجل من عائلة الباربون.. الباربون ناس لهم تاريخ ولهم مساهمة في التاريخ الوطني الكبير والممتد الأسباني والفرنسي في أوقات كتير قوي العصور كثير قوي، الهابس برده لهم تاريخ، هذه ملكيات ممكن قوي يبقى فيها ناس قاعدين مطالبين بالعرش (Pretenders) منتظرين لكن عندنا إحنا هذه ملكيات نمرة واحد كلها وافدة من الخارج أو معظمها وافد من الخارج وأنا مش عاوز أخش في التفاصيل لكن لا علاقة لملك فيها جاي بشعب موجود حاليا على الأقل في مصر الأسرة فضلت وأنا حطيت.. تكلمت على أسامي الناس اللي كانوا أقرب إحاطة بي وهم الألبان.. وده حاولت أشرحه لخوان كارلوس الملك خوان كارلوس ملك إسبانيا إنه هؤلاء ناس لم يدخلوا.. فيه محمد علي مثلا لكن محمد علي كان عنده مشروع عثماني لكن مصر استُعملت فيه واستفادت من أدواته لكن كل مَن جاء بعد محمد علي بقي عقلهم موجود في مصر بحكم إنها.. إنهم ملوك لها إنه بيستخدموا.. مصر تخدم أهدافهم ولكنه قلبهم موجود في حاجة تانية في ثقافة تانية، أول واحد فيهم كان يعرف عربي هو الملك فاروق وقلت له.. قلت له القضية صعبة جدا، على أي حال وصلنا إلى حيث انتهت قصة الملك فاروق لأن أنا مش عايز أكررها تاني وقد انتهت بمأساة ثانية والمآسي الإنساني في اعتقادي إنه عيب، فيه مأساة إنسانية فيها عنصر بطولة وفيه مأساة إنسانية.. إنسانية فقط تثير الحزن مرات وتثير الشفقة مرات وتثير التأمل مرات لكنها في النهاية الملك فاروق لم يترك فرصة إطلاقا لعودة الملكية في مصر وأنا بأظن إنه أقرب حاجة إلى تصوير ما فعله هو أنه.. هو بيت الشعر اللي بيقول، لا يبلغ العاقل من خصمه ما يبلغ الجاهل من نفسه، تصبحوا على خير.

----------


## قلب مصر

موضوع رائع أستاذ سيد
وفعلا انا فكرت كثيرا فى هذه الفترة وتناوبتنى الأسئلة بصددها 
ولم أعرف هل أصدق دون تأكد مما كان يقال عن هذه الفترة
أم الأجدى والأجدر أن يفكر الانسان مليا ويرى ويضع الأمور فى نصابها الصحيح بعد تأنى ودراسة مسبقة لرأيه
اعدك أننى سأقرأ بخصوص هذا الموضوع وأى رأى أصل إليه سأضعه هنا لكى تكون كل الآراء متاحة للجميع
الف شكر

----------


## saladino

[frame="1 80"]*

آخر ملوك مصر
مصر ظلمت اثنين من حكامها: آخر ملوكها فاروق.. وأول رئيس لها: محمد نجيب.. وكان الظلم فادحاً.. أما ظلم الملك فاروق فقد تولته الصحافة بمنتهى القسوة والشراسة. ونسبوا إليه ما ليس فيه. تبريرا للثورة عليه.. أو منافقه للثوار. 

أما ظلم الرئيس محمد نجيب فقد تولاه وحده وبمنتهى الوحشية: الرئيس جمال عبد الناصر.

وشعرت بالعطف على فاروق وأولاده ـ مع أنني لا كنت غنياً ولا رأسمالياً ولا اقطاعياً. وانما أنا واحد من أبناء الطبقة الوسطى. وقد بهرتني الأبهة الملكية في مصر وفي أوروبا.. ولم تبهرني الفوضى والتبذل والاستهانة بالقيم وإثارة الأحقاد وكراهية كل ما كان.. فقد رسخت الثورة المصرية في نفوس الناس: ان كل غني لص، وكل ناجح غشاش.. وان الأغنياء والناجحين: لصوص لأرزاق الشعب. 

وعندما كنت في طريقي إلى أوروبا قامت الثورة المصرية. ولم نعرف معنى الثورة. ولكنها قامت وألقت بالملك في سفينة في البحر ليخرج بلا عودة. يعني ايه؟ لقد أغرقتنا الدهشة فلم نتساءل كيف ومتى ولماذا ؟ وفي جزيرة كابري رأيت الملك فاروق ـ الملك السابق. فاروق الأول والأخير. وإن لم يكن الأخير فقد جعلوا ابنه أحمد فؤاد ملكاً على مصر وجعلوا عليه وصاية. وكما عينوه ملكاً وهو لا يدري، أسقطوه وهو أيضاً لا يدري !

وتابعت ما تنشره الصحف الايطالية عن الملك من غراميات وفضائح. وأكثرها ليس صحيحاً.
ونشرت صحف مصر أنه كان لا يفيق من الخمر. وعرفت من زوجته الملكة فريدة أنه لم يذق الخمر، لا ايماناً، وإنما كراهية لرائحتها.. وعرفت من ابنه الأمير أحمد فؤاد عندما لاحظت أنه يسرف في التدخين. فقال: أنا كوالدي لا أشرب الخمر.

وقالوا إنه مصاب بمرض السرقة، وإن الحاشية كانت كذلك تهيئ له السرقة بأن يترك الباشوات ولاعاتهم الذهبية المرصعة بالماس ليسرقها. وليس هذا صحيحاً.. وقالوا ان لكل كباريه في مصر بابا سريا لدخول وخروج الملك. وسألت الراقصة سامية جمال. فأقسمت على المصحف أنه لم يكن لها بالملك أية علاقة، وان كانت تتمنى ذلك مثل ألوف الفتيات!

وعرفت من قريب لي طبيب أمراض نساء كان يعالج الفنانة كاميليا ان كان عندها مرض نسائي يمنعها في الثلاث سنوات الأخيرة من حياتها أن تكون لها صلة غرامية بالملك أو بغيره!

ولم تتمكن الملكة فريدة بسبب مرضها أن نجلس معاً لأكتب مذكراتها.. وعرفت بناتها.. وفي الأسبوع الماضي كنت أتحدث إلى ابنتها فريدة وأسألها عن أختها فوزية. فقالت: فوزية كويسة أنا مريضة وعندي سرطان وعاجزة عن الحركة.

وماتت فوزية بعدها بدقائق. واتصلت الأميرة فريال بالسيدة سوزان مبارك. فيسرت نقل جثمان الأميرة والجنازة وسفر وإقامة الأمير أحمد فؤاد على نفقة الدولة. فهم جميعاً مصريون.

المصدر
أنيس منصور*
[line]


*جولة مع بعض الصور الشخصية






"الملك فاروق في الزي الرسمي" 



"الملك فاروق والملكة فريدة"  






الملك عبدالعزيز مع الملك فاروق  

*[/frame]

----------


## saladino

[frame="1 80"]*

ليس من السهل حكم مصر



كانت هذه أخر عبارة قالها الملك فاروق لمحمد نجيب وهو يغادر مصر الى منفاه، تتعرف على حياة الملك فاروق بتفاصيلها المثيرة في كتاب "فاروق من الميلاد الى الرحيل" الذي صدر عن دار الشروق لعام 2005 تأليف لطيفة محمد سالم، صدرت كتابات عديدة عن الملك فاروق وفترة حكمه لمصر، ولا يزال هذا الكتاب يحتل الصدارة فقد نال اهتماما في مصر وخارجها، فهو يعد مرجعا للمثقفين والباحثين، يرصد المعلومات، ينقد ويحلل ويقارن بحيادية تامة فالكاتبة لا منحازة ولا مخالفة لخطوات وأفعال الملك فاروق، وهذه الطبعة الثالثة المنقحة من الكتاب مع اضافة خاتمة " ما بعد السقوط" التي صورت لقطات من حياة الملك المخلوع في المنفى، حكم الملك فاروق مصر لمدة 15 عاماً ما عدا فترة الوصاية، وتعتبر فترة قصيرة في عمر التاريخ ولكنها أثرت تأثيراً بالغاً في تاريخ مصر المعاصر كما وضحت الكاتبة، فحياة فاروق الخاصة شكلتها عوامل مختلفة أسهمت فيها المتناقضات مما انعكس على شخصيته، بالاضافة الى تربيته المنغلقة، فقد حصره والده الملك فؤاد في القصر حتى بلغ الخامسة عشر من عمره، فرض عليه برنامجا تعليميا داخل القصر، كما فرض عليه عدم الاختلاط بالاخرين فكان والده يختار له الاشخاص الذي يمكنه مخالطتهم، مما رسب في اعماقه دوافع عديدة مكبوتة ظهرت عليه وعلى حياته فيما بعد، كما تأثرت شخصية فاروق وطريقة حياته بالمجتمع الغربي الذي خالطه عند انتسابه الى أكاديمية وولوتش و كثرة التبجيل والتملق له، والجدير بالذكر أن تصرفات والدته الطائشة وعلاقاتها بعد وفاة والده ساهمت في اهتزاز صورتها وفقدت احترامها لديه، فكانت هذه التصرفات لها الاثر الكبير على فاروق على صغر سنه بعد توليه سلطاته الدستورية، فأدت الى تمزيق شخصيته، وفقد الثقة بمن حوله، كل ذلك ساهم في تكوين شخصيته التي انعكست على تصرفاته فيما بعد وعلى طريقة حمكه، انتهى عهد الملك فاروق بقيام ثورة يوليو 52، ونفيه الى خارج مصر وقد اختار ايطاليا ليستقر بها، فمنحته حق اللجوء السياسي، توفي في 17/3/65، وكان يبلغ من العمر 45 عاماً، بقي الملك فاروق في المنفى 13 عاماً وكانت وصيته ان يدفن في مقابر اجداده بمسجد الرفاعي في القاهرة، فدفن مؤقتاً في ايطاليا للحصول على الاذن بدفنه في مصر، ووافق جمال عبد الناصر وتم نقل الجثمان بسرية تامة ودفن في قبر ابراهيم بن محمد علي، وفي عهد السادات اعيد دفنه في مقابر اجداده وبذلك نفذت وصيته.

المصدر : ايلاف*[/frame]

----------


## سيد جعيتم

[


> quote=قلب مصر]موضوع رائع أستاذ سيد
> وفعلا انا فكرت كثيرا فى هذه الفترة وتناوبتنى الأسئلة بصددها 
> ولم أعرف هل أصدق دون تأكد مما كان يقال عن هذه الفترة
> أم الأجدى والأجدر أن يفكر الانسان مليا ويرى ويضع الأمور فى نصابها الصحيح بعد تأنى ودراسة مسبقة لرأيه
> اعدك أننى سأقرأ بخصوص هذا الموضوع وأى رأى أصل إليه سأضعه هنا لكى تكون كل الآراء متاحة للجميع
> الف شكر


[/quote]

العزيزة الفاضلة / فلب مصر
المشكلة فى أن تاريخنا يكتب حسب هوى الحكام وهذا من قديم الزمان فا رمسيس أزال كثيراً من أثار سابقيه بل وكتب اسمه على اثار عهود سابقة . حتى مسجد السلطان حسن نهبت منه قطع كاملة بنقوشها وأضيفت لمساجد أخرى . أما الأخطر فهو تزوير التاريخ بتسويد حقبة كاملة وقد زور ضاربى الطبل والمزمار تاريخ أسرة محمد على كاملة وقد أرضعنا هذا التاريخ وعندما شببنا شككنا وبحثنا عن الحقيقة فكانت النتيجة أننا تهنا فعلاً .
فى أنتظار ما تجودين به اثناء بحثك لعلنا نصل لحقيقة . دمت بخير

----------


## سيد جعيتم

الأبن العزيز / صلادينو
أعزك الله . جهد رائع . الأراء المختلفة تتيح لنا الفرصة للمعرفة والوقوف على الحقيقة .أعطيت الموضوع بمشاركاتك بعداً كنت اتمناه . . دمت بخير

----------


## ليلة عشق

*الأستاذ الفاضل سيد ابراهيم 

موضوع رائع ومميز جدا عن شخصية من أشهر ملوك مصر .....
كل الشكر لك أستاذى الفاضل علي فتح هذا الملف والدعوة لاستكمال الموضوع .....
وسأقوم بالمشاركة بتدوين جانب أخر من حياة الملك فاروق الخاصة وهو حفل زفافه الأسطوري علي الملكة فريدة .....
وهو منقول عن مجلة كان زمان الالكترونية ......

تحياتي 
ليلة عشق*

----------


## ليلة عشق

*زواج ( فاروق الأول )

كان زواج ( فاروق الأول ) حدثاً تاريخياً سعيداً لم تشهد مصر مثله منذ أجيال.... فقد تجلت مظاهر الابتهاج على الشعب بمختلف طوائفه وطبقاته قبيل حفل عقد القرآن وبعده بعدة أيام فقد عم السرور أنحاء القُطر وقصدت القاهرة وفود الأقاليم حتى امتلأت بهم الفنادق والدور والشوارع وكان لفرسان العرب قسط كبير في الاحتفال بزواج الملك .. إذ كانوا يجولون بخيولهم فى طرقات القاهرة ويجتمعون في الميادين فيقيمون حفلات الرقص وألعاب الفروسية
وفى يوم 14 يناير قبل موعد الزفاف بخمسة أيام اجتمع الجيش بميدان عابدين وأقسم يمين الولاء للملك ... 
وفى يوم 19 يناير قصدت آلاف الطلبة من الأزهر والمعاهد الدينية المختلفة ساحة قصر عابدين ووقفت تهتف بحياة الملك فأطل عليهم الملك وحياهم بيده الكريمة...
العديد من القصص المثيرة عن زواج الملك فاروق وحياته الخاصة وأسطورة زفافه على الملكة فريدة ,, والهدايا التي حظيا بها كل منهما من جميع أنحاء العالم .. 
فستان العروس والعُقد الماس الثمين والتاج المرصع بالأحجار الكريمة .. 
رحلة سويسرا التى مهدت للتعارف بين الملكين .. كلها قصص مثيرة بعضها يعرفه العامة والأغلب منه سيتعرف عليه الجميع من العرض القادم عن زواج الملك فاروق .. ويمتاز هذا العرض بأنه موثق بالصور الحقيقية لحفل الزفاف والهدايا 
وكل شئ سوف نتحدث عنه ....
فهيا بنا نطالع العرض الشيق المثير لإحدى الحفلات التى لا تزال محفورة فى ذاكرة التاريخ 

الملك العريس 
كان لابد أن نبدأ العرض بالحديث عن الملك فاروق صاحب التسعة عشرة عاماً وصاحب إحدى حفلات الزفاف الأسطورية ..
فعُرس فاروق هو عُرس الأمة كلها .. وفرحه هو فرح البلاد .. وكما يهتز عابدين والقبة سروراً وطرباً ، كذلك تملأ البهجة كل إقليم وكل قرية في هذا الوطن سعيدة بسعادة مليكها الفتى
ذلك أن الملك دعامة من دعائم الدستور بل هو العنصر الدائم المستمر في صُلب الدستور ..
فمهما اختلفت الآراء الحزبية ، ومهما تضاربت خطط الأقطاب و الزعماء ، فهم جميعاً يرتفعون بالملك فوق الخلافات والحزبيات باعتباره رمز ا .
إن زواج الملوك ليس كزواج الأفراد .. زواج الافراد زواج خاص يتبع شئون الأسرة الخاصة ويهم الأهل والأقرباء وحدهم دون غيرهم من الناس أما زواج الملوك فيختلف لأنه لا يخص الأسرة المالكة وحدها .. بل يخص الشعب كله لأنه يتمم جواهر ناقصة فى فصوص الدستور ، وعناصر غائبة من عناصر الدولة وشخصية متألقة فى قصور الملك

كان فاروق الابن الذكر الأول لوالده الملك فؤاد.. وكان هو ولى العهد .. ولما كانت تقاليد الأسرة الملكية قد جرت على تلقيب أولياء عهودها وأمرائها بألقاب ذات معان وذات مناسبات فقد اختار الملك الوالد لولى عهده لقب ( أمير الصعيد ) بعد أن اقتنى الأمير أطياناً فى ربوعها ..
وبدأ يأخذ بقسط مناسب لسنه من الإعداد للإشتراك فى أمور الدولة العامة .. وبدأ بالإشراف على بعض المؤسسات الخيرية والمدارس الأهلية والأميرية ومعاهد البر والإنسانية .. وكان لابد من الإعداد العملى للأمير الصغير الذى سيرقى يوماً إلى التاج وسيتربع على العرش .. وكان من المحتم عليه أن يندمج فى وسط الدنيا وأن يمتزج بطبقات الناس وأن ينتظم فى سلك الدراسة النظرية والعملية معاً .. وكانت لندن خير ما يصلح لتربية أبناء الملوك ..
ولكن سرعان ما اختار الله لجواره والده الملك ، وتحمل فاروق المسئولية وهو صغير السن ..
وعلى الرغم من صغر سنه إلا أن فاروق نجح فى الوصول إلى أبناء شعبه حيث كان حريصاً على المنح و الإحسان فكان دائم الظهور مع الفلاحين فى دورهم مثلاً أو مع الرياضيين فى ميادينهم .. وكان حريصاً على لبس ثوب التقوى والدين ليتقرب من أبناء أمته ..
وتزوج فاروق وهو فى سن التاسعة عشرة إيماناً بحكمة الشرائع كلها التى جعلت الزواج أساساً للعمران ، ونظاماً شُيدت به الدنيا وعُمر به العالم وأُقيمت عليه البيوت


الملكة العروس 

( الملكة ) هو الإسم المحبوب ، واللقب الخلاب ، الذى يتجلى على أى عرش ..
الملكة ( فريدة ) التى تزوجها الملك فاروق وهى فى السابعة عشرة من عمرها هى كريمة صاحب السعادة يوسف ذو الفقار باشا وكيل محكمة الإستئناف المختلطة ، ابن على باشا ذو الفقار محافظ العاصمة السابق ابن يوسف بك رسمى أحد كبار ضباط الجيش المصرى فى عهد الخديوى إسماعيل .أما والدتها فهى السيدة ( زينب هانم ذو الفقار ) كريمة محمد سعيد باشا الذى رأس الوزارة المصرية غير مرة .. وإشترك قبل وفاته فى وزارة سعد باشا زغلول .. وكان أحد السياسين الذين شُهد له بالذكاء والدهاء وبُعد النظر والبصر بعواقب الأمور .كان للملكة فريدة أخوين من الذكور هما سعيد ذو الفقار وشريف ذو الفقار

درست الملكة فريدة فى ( نوتردام دى سيون) الفرنسية ، كان للملكة عدة هوايات خاصة الموسيقى وكانت بارعة فى العزف على البيانو .
عُرف عن الملكة فريدة منذ صغرها ميلها إلى البساطة فى ثيابها وزينتها فكانت ترتدى ما هو أقرب إلى الحشمة وبعيداً عن الكُلفة .
يبقى الإشارة إلى أن اسم فريدة اختاره لها الملك فاروق واسمها الأصلى هو ( صافى ناز ) .

الملكة فى الدستور المصرى 
نصت المادة الخاصة من ( الأمر الكريم ) الصادر فى 13 إبريل 1922 على وضع نظام توارث عرش المملكة المصرية و على ما يأتى :
( لا حق للنساء أياً كانت صفتهن فى ولاية الملك )
وهذا الأمر الكريم ولو أنه سابق لصدور الدستور إلا أن دستور 19 إبريل 1923 أشار إليه ، وبذلك أكسبه صفة الدستورية .. ولكن إذا كان لا يجوز حسب الدستور والقوانين المصرية أن يعتلى عرش مصر إمرأة إلا أن السيدة التى يتزوجها الملك تُعتبر بالضرورة وبحكم إقترانها بالملك ( ملكة ) ويكون أولادها الورثة المباشرين للعرش .. ولذا فإن الملك الدستورى عند إختياره شريكة حياته يراعى عادة رغبات شعبه والتقاليد القومية .
ولما كانت الملكة هى قرينة الملك فهى تتمتع بالمقام والإحترام وجميع الحقوق و الإمتيازات التابعة عن طريق القانون والعادة لهذا المنصب ..
فيعاقب القانون المصرى بالحبس من عاب علناً فى حق الملكة .. وللملكة بطبيعة الحال نصيب فى المخصصات الملكية .. وقد حدد القانون الصادر فى يونيو 1936 مخصصات البيت المالك ، خلاف مخصصات الملك بمبلغ 69.000 جنيهاً مصرياً منهم مبلغ ستة آلاف جنيه يُخصص للملكة ومذكور بالقانون على سبيل ( التذكار ) أى أن لا يُعرف إلا بعد قران جلالة الملك .
ونصت المادة 33 من الدستور على أن ( ذات الملك حصونه لا تُمس ) وهذا ينطبق الفياً على الملكة فهى لا يمكن مساءلتها جنائياً أو سياسياً عن أعمالها وبحسب القواعد والبرتوكول والمراسيم فالملكة هى السيدة الأولى فى الدولة .
والملكة لا تتولى ولا تباشر أية سلطة دستورية إذ أن حقوق التاج وسلطانه ومركزه فى شخص الملك ذاته أو فى مجلس الوصاية إذا كان الملك( قاصراً ) لكن يُخطئ من يتصور أن الملكة لا تمثل دوراً أو أن دورها صغير جداً فى حياة الملك أو فى حياة الدولة .. فلا يمكن إهمال تأثيرها على الملك خاصة إذا كان بينهما محبة ووفاق .. كذلك لا يمكن تجاهل الأثر الذى تتركه الملكة فى حياة ولى العهد فأول كلمة يسمعها ولى العهد فى طفولته عن الوطنية وأول درس يتلقاه فى واجبات الملك الدستورية إنما يسمعها من والدته الملكة .. فإذا كانت الملكة محبة للبلاد ميالة لروح الديمقراطية شبّ ولى العهد على ذلك والعكس بالعكس .
ولذا ظهر حرص فاروق الأول على الإرتباط من بين واحدة من الأسر الوطنية تأكيداً على الصلات الوثيقة بين العرش والأمة .*

----------


## ليلة عشق

*زواج ( فاروق الأول )

كان زواج ( فاروق الأول ) حدثاً تاريخياً سعيداً لم تشهد مصر مثله منذ أجيال.... فقد تجلت مظاهر الابتهاج على الشعب بمختلف طوائفه وطبقاته قبيل حفل عقد القرآن وبعده بعدة أيام فقد عم السرور أنحاء القُطر وقصدت القاهرة وفود الأقاليم حتى امتلأت بهم الفنادق والدور والشوارع وكان لفرسان العرب قسط كبير في الاحتفال بزواج الملك .. إذ كانوا يجولون بخيولهم فى طرقات القاهرة ويجتمعون في الميادين فيقيمون حفلات الرقص وألعاب الفروسية
وفى يوم 14 يناير قبل موعد الزفاف بخمسة أيام اجتمع الجيش بميدان عابدين وأقسم يمين الولاء للملك ... 
وفى يوم 19 يناير قصدت آلاف الطلبة من الأزهر والمعاهد الدينية المختلفة ساحة قصر عابدين ووقفت تهتف بحياة الملك فأطل عليهم الملك وحياهم بيده الكريمة...
العديد من القصص المثيرة عن زواج الملك فاروق وحياته الخاصة وأسطورة زفافه على الملكة فريدة ,, والهدايا التي حظيا بها كل منهما من جميع أنحاء العالم .. 
فستان العروس والعُقد الماس الثمين والتاج المرصع بالأحجار الكريمة .. 
رحلة سويسرا التى مهدت للتعارف بين الملكين .. كلها قصص مثيرة بعضها يعرفه العامة والأغلب منه سيتعرف عليه الجميع من العرض القادم عن زواج الملك فاروق .. ويمتاز هذا العرض بأنه موثق بالصور الحقيقية لحفل الزفاف والهدايا 
وكل شئ سوف نتحدث عنه ....
فهيا بنا نطالع العرض الشيق المثير لإحدى الحفلات التى لا تزال محفورة فى ذاكرة التاريخ 

الملك العريس 
كان لابد أن نبدأ العرض بالحديث عن الملك فاروق صاحب التسعة عشرة عاماً وصاحب إحدى حفلات الزفاف الأسطورية ..
فعُرس فاروق هو عُرس الأمة كلها .. وفرحه هو فرح البلاد .. وكما يهتز عابدين والقبة سروراً وطرباً ، كذلك تملأ البهجة كل إقليم وكل قرية في هذا الوطن سعيدة بسعادة مليكها الفتى
ذلك أن الملك دعامة من دعائم الدستور بل هو العنصر الدائم المستمر في صُلب الدستور ..
فمهما اختلفت الآراء الحزبية ، ومهما تضاربت خطط الأقطاب و الزعماء ، فهم جميعاً يرتفعون بالملك فوق الخلافات والحزبيات باعتباره رمز ا .
إن زواج الملوك ليس كزواج الأفراد .. زواج الافراد زواج خاص يتبع شئون الأسرة الخاصة ويهم الأهل والأقرباء وحدهم دون غيرهم من الناس أما زواج الملوك فيختلف لأنه لا يخص الأسرة المالكة وحدها .. بل يخص الشعب كله لأنه يتمم جواهر ناقصة فى فصوص الدستور ، وعناصر غائبة من عناصر الدولة وشخصية متألقة فى قصور الملك

كان فاروق الابن الذكر الأول لوالده الملك فؤاد.. وكان هو ولى العهد .. ولما كانت تقاليد الأسرة الملكية قد جرت على تلقيب أولياء عهودها وأمرائها بألقاب ذات معان وذات مناسبات فقد اختار الملك الوالد لولى عهده لقب ( أمير الصعيد ) بعد أن اقتنى الأمير أطياناً فى ربوعها ..
وبدأ يأخذ بقسط مناسب لسنه من الإعداد للإشتراك فى أمور الدولة العامة .. وبدأ بالإشراف على بعض المؤسسات الخيرية والمدارس الأهلية والأميرية ومعاهد البر والإنسانية .. وكان لابد من الإعداد العملى للأمير الصغير الذى سيرقى يوماً إلى التاج وسيتربع على العرش .. وكان من المحتم عليه أن يندمج فى وسط الدنيا وأن يمتزج بطبقات الناس وأن ينتظم فى سلك الدراسة النظرية والعملية معاً .. وكانت لندن خير ما يصلح لتربية أبناء الملوك ..
ولكن سرعان ما اختار الله لجواره والده الملك ، وتحمل فاروق المسئولية وهو صغير السن ..
وعلى الرغم من صغر سنه إلا أن فاروق نجح فى الوصول إلى أبناء شعبه حيث كان حريصاً على المنح و الإحسان فكان دائم الظهور مع الفلاحين فى دورهم مثلاً أو مع الرياضيين فى ميادينهم .. وكان حريصاً على لبس ثوب التقوى والدين ليتقرب من أبناء أمته ..
وتزوج فاروق وهو فى سن التاسعة عشرة إيماناً بحكمة الشرائع كلها التى جعلت الزواج أساساً للعمران ، ونظاماً شُيدت به الدنيا وعُمر به العالم وأُقيمت عليه البيوت


الملكة العروس 

( الملكة ) هو الإسم المحبوب ، واللقب الخلاب ، الذى يتجلى على أى عرش ..
الملكة ( فريدة ) التى تزوجها الملك فاروق وهى فى السابعة عشرة من عمرها هى كريمة صاحب السعادة يوسف ذو الفقار باشا وكيل محكمة الإستئناف المختلطة ، ابن على باشا ذو الفقار محافظ العاصمة السابق ابن يوسف بك رسمى أحد كبار ضباط الجيش المصرى فى عهد الخديوى إسماعيل .أما والدتها فهى السيدة ( زينب هانم ذو الفقار ) كريمة محمد سعيد باشا الذى رأس الوزارة المصرية غير مرة .. وإشترك قبل وفاته فى وزارة سعد باشا زغلول .. وكان أحد السياسين الذين شُهد له بالذكاء والدهاء وبُعد النظر والبصر بعواقب الأمور .كان للملكة فريدة أخوين من الذكور هما سعيد ذو الفقار وشريف ذو الفقار

درست الملكة فريدة فى ( نوتردام دى سيون) الفرنسية ، كان للملكة عدة هوايات خاصة الموسيقى وكانت بارعة فى العزف على البيانو .
عُرف عن الملكة فريدة منذ صغرها ميلها إلى البساطة فى ثيابها وزينتها فكانت ترتدى ما هو أقرب إلى الحشمة وبعيداً عن الكُلفة .
يبقى الإشارة إلى أن اسم فريدة اختاره لها الملك فاروق واسمها الأصلى هو ( صافى ناز ) .

الملكة فى الدستور المصرى 
نصت المادة الخاصة من ( الأمر الكريم ) الصادر فى 13 إبريل 1922 على وضع نظام توارث عرش المملكة المصرية و على ما يأتى :
( لا حق للنساء أياً كانت صفتهن فى ولاية الملك )
وهذا الأمر الكريم ولو أنه سابق لصدور الدستور إلا أن دستور 19 إبريل 1923 أشار إليه ، وبذلك أكسبه صفة الدستورية .. ولكن إذا كان لا يجوز حسب الدستور والقوانين المصرية أن يعتلى عرش مصر إمرأة إلا أن السيدة التى يتزوجها الملك تُعتبر بالضرورة وبحكم إقترانها بالملك ( ملكة ) ويكون أولادها الورثة المباشرين للعرش .. ولذا فإن الملك الدستورى عند إختياره شريكة حياته يراعى عادة رغبات شعبه والتقاليد القومية .
ولما كانت الملكة هى قرينة الملك فهى تتمتع بالمقام والإحترام وجميع الحقوق و الإمتيازات التابعة عن طريق القانون والعادة لهذا المنصب ..
فيعاقب القانون المصرى بالحبس من عاب علناً فى حق الملكة .. وللملكة بطبيعة الحال نصيب فى المخصصات الملكية .. وقد حدد القانون الصادر فى يونيو 1936 مخصصات البيت المالك ، خلاف مخصصات الملك بمبلغ 69.000 جنيهاً مصرياً منهم مبلغ ستة آلاف جنيه يُخصص للملكة ومذكور بالقانون على سبيل ( التذكار ) أى أن لا يُعرف إلا بعد قران جلالة الملك .
ونصت المادة 33 من الدستور على أن ( ذات الملك حصونه لا تُمس ) وهذا ينطبق الفياً على الملكة فهى لا يمكن مساءلتها جنائياً أو سياسياً عن أعمالها وبحسب القواعد والبرتوكول والمراسيم فالملكة هى السيدة الأولى فى الدولة .
والملكة لا تتولى ولا تباشر أية سلطة دستورية إذ أن حقوق التاج وسلطانه ومركزه فى شخص الملك ذاته أو فى مجلس الوصاية إذا كان الملك( قاصراً ) لكن يُخطئ من يتصور أن الملكة لا تمثل دوراً أو أن دورها صغير جداً فى حياة الملك أو فى حياة الدولة .. فلا يمكن إهمال تأثيرها على الملك خاصة إذا كان بينهما محبة ووفاق .. كذلك لا يمكن تجاهل الأثر الذى تتركه الملكة فى حياة ولى العهد فأول كلمة يسمعها ولى العهد فى طفولته عن الوطنية وأول درس يتلقاه فى واجبات الملك الدستورية إنما يسمعها من والدته الملكة .. فإذا كانت الملكة محبة للبلاد ميالة لروح الديمقراطية شبّ ولى العهد على ذلك والعكس بالعكس .
ولذا ظهر حرص فاروق الأول على الإرتباط من بين واحدة من الأسر الوطنية تأكيداً على الصلات الوثيقة بين العرش والأمة .*

----------


## ليلة عشق

*عهد الخطبة الملكية 

كانت الرحلة الملكية إلى أوروبا فى شتاء 1937 هى الخطوة الأولى فى سبيل القران الملكى السعيد 
إذ رافقت الأسرة الملكية فيها صاحبة العصمة السيدة زينب هانم ذو الفقار وكريمتها ( جلالة الملكة فريدة ) وقد مهدت هذه الرحلة لصداقة متينة بين الملكة فريدة وصاحبات السمو الأميرات شقيقات الملك فوزية وفائزة ... وكانت فرصة للملك ليَطلع على صفات عروسه ويعرف ميزاتها .
وفى ذات أمسية من شهر أغسطس 1937 - كان الملك فاروق بمصيفه بالإسكندرية فقصد فى سيارته سراى سعادة يوسف بك ذو الفقار وكان فى إستقباله كريمة رب البيت الآنسة ( صافى ناز - فريدة ) لأن والدها كان قد سافر إلى بورسعيد ليُبحر منها إلى لبنان ...

وكانت السيدة والدتها قد ذهبت إلى سراى سعادة حسين صبرى باشا لتقضى سهرتها مع أسرته الكريمة وعندما استقر المقام بالملك فاروق حتى راح يسأل الآنسة النبيلة هل تقبله زوجاً لها ، فكانت مفاجأة سارة لم تعرف إزاءها إلا أن أحنت رأسها وقالت فى صوت حبسه الخجل والسرور ( هذا شرف عظيم يا مولاى )

وعندئذ صحبها جلالته فى سيارته إلى السيدة والدتها حيث أخبراها بما كان بينهما فطفرت من عينها دمعة الفرح وقالت لجلالته : تلك نعمة من الله وشرف كبير .
وكان سعادة يوسف ذو الفقار والد العروس قد سافر إلى بور سعيد فطلب الملك أن يظل أمر الخطبة سراً بينهما هو والعروس ووالدتها حتى يفاتح والد العروس بنفسه .. فأرسلت إلى سعادته برقية فى بور سعيد تطلب إليه أن يلغى سفره ويُعجِل بالعودة إلى الأسكندرية وتم محادثة حكمدار بوليس بور سعيد ليطلب إلى سعادته أن يَعدِل عن السفر فانزعج جداً وذهبت به الظنون كل مذهب ومرت بمخيلته طائفة من الفروض دون أن يخطر بباله أن القدر قد كتب لكريمته أن تكون ملكة على مصر .
وكان أن عاد يوسف بك ذو الفقار إلى الأسكندرية ليترف بمقابلة الملك فاروق ليطلب إليه الملك يد كريمته ثم أُعلنت الخطبة رسمياً

هدايا الخطبة الملكية 
فى أول زيارة قام بها الملك لسراى والد خطيبته كان يحمل ثلاث هدايا :
1 - خاتم الخطبة وهو الذى كان الملك فؤاد الأول قد قدمه للملكة الأم (الملكة نازلى ) فى مثل هذه المناسبة .
2 - براءة الباشوية التى أنعم بها على والد خطيبته .
3 - براءة الوشاح الأكبر من نيشان الكمال الذى أنعم به على السيدة والدة الخطيبة .
ثم توالت بعد ذلك الهدايا الملكية على الخطيبة النبيلة .. إذ قدم لها جلالته فى عيد ميلادها السادس عشر سيارة كابروليه .. وقدم لها فى مناسبة أخرى مصحفاً ثميناً يُعتبر تحفة فنية نادرة ..
هذا غير الهدايا اليومية التى كان يبعث بها جلالته لخطيبته من الزهور النادرة والفواكه الحديثة الظهور والطيور والأسماك التى يصطادها بنفسه .
وكان الملك يقوم بزيارة خطيبته فى سراى والدها دون كلفة أو سابق إخطار .. فكثيراً ما كان يفاجئها مع والديها فيقضى معهم سهرة ممتعة ووقتاً جميلاً 
وعقب إعلان الخطبة الملكية لاحظ الملك أن صور خطيبته تتسرب إلى الصحافة .. فقصد سراى سعادة يوسف باشا ذو الفقار وطلب أن يرى كل صور خطيبته فأحضر الباشا كل ما عنده من صور كريمته فى أطوار حياتها المختلفة فوضعها الملك فى صندوق وأخذها معه إلى سراى المنتزه ، وهكذا استطاع أن يحول دون تسرب صور خطيبته ، ثم استدعى بعد ذلك أحد المصورين المهرة الخاصين بالبلاط الملكى وتم أخذ مجموعة صور للخطيبة فريدة .. احتفظ الملك بمعظمها عدا إثنتين سمح بنشرهما فى الصُحف .. وكان فاروق حريصاً على أن تُنشر صوراً لخطيبته وهى ترتدى ثوب طويل الأكمام يغطى الصدر والظهر يعتبر مثلاً من امثلة الحشمة والوقار والذوق الحسن .
ظل الملك يقضى معظم وقته مع خطيبته طوال مقامه فى الأسكندرية .. ولما عاد الملك إلى القاهرة إنتقلت أسرة العروس إلى القاهرة أيضاً حيث أُعِد لجلالتها سراى شماس بك بمصر الجديدة ، وقضيت بها فترة قصيرة هى الفترة التى سبقت عقد القرآن السعيد

قصر العروسين 
جرت العادة فى الدولة المتحضرة أن يُخصص لأولياء العهود قصور مستقلة يقيمون فيها بعيداً عن مقر الملك لكن الملك فاروق سواء كان ولياً للعهد أو ملكاً آثر البقاء مع والدته الملكة نازلى وشقيقاته .. وبعد عقد الخطبة الملكية رأت الملكة نازلى أن تتخلى للعروس عن السرايات الملكية حتى تقيم فيها مع الملك وتقيم هى فى سراى المغفور له والدها فى الدقى .. فلم يوافق الملك فاروق وأصر أن تظل جلالتها إلى جواره طفلاً وملكاً وخطيباً ...
وعلى ذلك استقر الرأى على أن تقيم مع جلالة الملك وعروسه فى سراى القبة وأن يخصص لها ولصاحبات السمو الملكى الأميرات الجناح الذى كان يقيم فيه جلالته قبل الزواج مع تغيير طفيف على نظام الصالونات والردهات .
هذا فى فصل الشتاء ، أما فى فصل الصيف قتقيم الملكتان معاً كذلك فى سراى المنتزه على أن تقيم الملكة فريدة مع جلالة الملك فى السراى القديمة التى تطل على الميناء ، بينما تقيم الملكة نازلى والأميرات فى ( السراى الجديدة ) التى شيدها الملك الراحل قبل موته*

----------


## ليلة عشق

*الزواج الملكي 

لا يوجد فى التشريع المصرى ولا فى التقاليد المصرية ما يحدد الزواج فى الأسرة المالكة سوى القانون رقم 25 سنة 1922 ، حيث نص فى المادة السادسة منه على أنه إذا أراد أمير أو أميرة من الأسرة المالكة أن يعقد عقد زواج ، أو أراد من له الولاية على أمير أو أميرة أن يتزوج موليه وجب عليه ان يحصل على إذن الملك بذلك ، فإذا أصدر له الإذن أثبته رئيس ديوان الملك فى سجل خاص وأبلغه إياه كتابة .. ويجوز أن يشترط فى إذن الزواج الصادر للأميره أو وليها أن ينص فى عقد زواجها بمصادقة الزوج على أن عصمتها بيدها أو بيد من يعين فى الإذن ، فإذا تزوج الأمير أو الأميرة بغير إذن أو وقع الزواج على خلاف الإذن فللملك أن يُقر بأمر ملكى حرمانه من لقب الإمارة ، وللملك أن يُقر حرمان ذرية الأمير من تلك الزوجية من ذلك اللقب .. أو يقتصر الحرمان على تلك الزيجة فقط دون الذرية ، أو يقصر أمر الحرمان على حرمان الزوجة من أن تستمد لقب الإمارة من زوجها .

- وكما نظم هذا القانون زواج أمراء الأسر المالكة نظم أيضاً طلاقهم فنص فى المادة العاشرة على أنه إذا أراد أمير أو أميرة أو زوج أميرة أن يفارق زوجه .. وجب عليه قبل ذلك أن يقدم طلباً إلى الملك يعرض به رغبته فإذا رأى الملك محلاً للتراضى والتوفيق بين الزوجين ولم ير أن يتولى ذلك بنفسه أحال الأمر إلى مجلس البلاط ، ويجوز للمجلس بعد سماع أقوال الطالب أن يطلب حضور الشخصين لسماع اقوالهما .
فإذا تعذر على المجلس الإصلاح بين الزوجين وصدر الطلاق بعد ذلك من صاحب الحق فيه أثبته المجلس وسلم به وثيقة .

- وقضى هذا القانون أيضاً بأنه يشترط فى الأمراء والأميرات أن يكونوا مصريين ، وأن يولدوا من زوجة شرعية ، وأن يكونوا مسلمين ، تجرى عليهم أحكام الشريعة الإسلامية وقوانين المملكة المصرية .
ونص في الأمر الصادر في 13 أبريل سنة 1922 الخاص بوضع نظام لتوارث عرش المملكة المصرية فى المادة السابعة على أنه إذا تزوج أمير بغير إذن الملك يُحرَم هو وذريته من حقوقهم فى العرش وتنتقل ولاية الملك إلى من يليهم فى الترتيب . ويصدر الحرمان بعد موافقة البرلمان ويجوز للملك إقالة المحروم أو إقالة ذريته كلها أو بعضها .. ويشترط فى هذه الإقالة موافقة البرلمان 
ويتضح من ذلك أن الأمراء والاميرات فى الأسرة المالكة يخضعون فى زواجهم لرأى صاحب العرش بما له من حق الولاية على اعضائها .. ولا يسرى ذلك على ما يظهر النبلاء والنبيلات إذ لم يقض الأمر الملكى رقمم55 لسنة 1922 باشتراط الحصول على إذن ملكى لزواج النبلاء والنبيلات .

- ولزواج صاحب العرش أثر هام فى ولاية الملك لأن هذه الولاية تنتقل وفقاً للنظام القائم فى مصر ، والمقرر بمقتضى الأمر الصادر فى 13 إبريل 1922 .. من صاحب العرش إلى أكبر أبنائه ثم إلى أكبر أبناء ذلك الإبن الأكبر وهكذا طبقة بعد طبقة .. كما نص الأمر فى مادته الثانية على ان يشترط فى كل الأحواال أن يولد الأبناء من زوجة شرعية .. ونص فى المادة الخامسة بانه لا حق للنساء أياً كانت طبيعتهن فى ولاية الملك .

الشبكة وفستان الزفاف 

الشبكة ... العُقد والتاج ...
توالت هدايا فاروق على خطيبته فريدة .. كان أثمنها وهو ما أُصطلح تسميته ( الشبكة ) عُقد ثمين نادر أهداها إياه بمناسبة عقد القران السعيد وهو حلية نادرة المثال ذات ثلاثة أفرع من الماس الأبيض وتنتهى الأفرع من الناحيتين بمساكتين ذات ماستين نادرتين وقد بلغ ثمنه حوالى 27.000 جنيه واستغرق صنعه فى باريس عاماً كاملاً وكان من مفاخر معرض باريس الدولى .
- أما التاج الذى اهدته الملكة نازلى إلى الملكة فريدة بمناسبة زواجها فكان عبارة عن تاج فى وسطه زُمردة نادرة وفى أعلاه ماسة برسم قلب وثمنه حوالى 7000 جنيه .

فستان الزفاف 
صُنع جهاز الملكة فريدة فى أشهر محلات الأزياء الفرنسية وقد حظى محل ( ورث ) بشرف صُنع ثوب الزفاف ، ومحل شانيل بصنع أثواب الملكة نازلى ..

كان ثوب الملكة فريدة مصنوع من الدنتلة الفضية الثمينة وله كُمان طويلان وذيل قصير وفوق الثوب إرتدت جلالتها ( مانتو ) من قماش خفيف مفضض تّكون منه الذيل الذى بلغ طوله خمسة أمتار وغطى
 ( بالتُل ) الخفيف .

الاحتفالات الأسطورية 
صاحب الاحتفال بعقد القران والزفاف الذى تم يوم الخميس 20 يناير 1938 عدد من مظاهر الإبتهاج فى البر والبحر .. فقد تقدمت آلاف من طلبة الأزهر والمعاهد الدينية إلى ساحة قصر عابدين للتهنئة بعقد القران ووقفت تهتف بحياة مليكها .. من ناحية أخرى انتشرت فى الشوارع فرق لفرسان العرب فى عروض فروسية بخيولهم العربية الأصيلة عدة ليالى وفى يوم القران السعيد إزدحمت شوارع القاهرة وشرفاتها بعشرات الآلاف المصريين والأجانب فى إنتظار موكب الظهور العظيم الذى بدأ سيره عند الظهر من سراى عابدين إلى سراى القُبة العامرة .. فبدا كأنه أُمه فى مهرجان ..
وبعد أن وصلت مواكب الزهور إلى سراى القُبة أخذت إحدى عرباته تمر أمام السراى فى هيئة إستعراض وظلت تطوف هذه المواكب حتى ساعة متأخرة من الليل .
وفى الجمعة 21 يناير شاهد الملك والملكة استعراض المرشدات والكشافة .. وفى نفس اليوم قصد رجال الجيش ساحة قصر عابدين ليهنئوا قائدهم الأعلى بقرانه المبارك ويجددوا عهد الولاء له وقد عرض الجيش بفرقه وأدواته المختلفه من مدافع ثقيلة ودبابات وغيره .
ويوم الأحد 23 يناير وفد على القاهرة رجال الطرق الصوفية من مختلف أنحاء القطر ، وبعد ان ادوا فريضة الظهر قصدت جموعهم قصر عابدين كل فرقة منفصلة عن غيرها حاملة علمها الخاص هاتفين بحياة الملك .
- كانت أيام الاحتفال بالزفاف عيداً للفقراء إذ إنتهزت الجمعيات والهيئات والأندية الخيرية هذه المناسبة السعيدة وقاموا بتوزيع الصدقات وإطعام الفقراء .
- وبدت القصور الملكية خلال ليالى الإحتفال وكأنها قطع ماس حيث تم إنارة القصور ودور الوزارات فحولت الليالى إلى نهار مُشرِق على نحو يدعو للسرور والبهجة ، كما تم إنارة مجرى نهر النيل من عند بدايته عند فندق سميراميس .. وكانت الأنوار التى تنعكس على مياهه من زينات الذهبيات والقوارب أشبه بأشعه سياله .
كما احتفلت المساجد فى جميع أنحاء البلاد بالزفاف السعيد فاكتسبت حُلة باهرة من الأنوار طوال ليال الاحتفال وكانت مآذنها وقبابها المضيئة تنشر البهجة والسرور .


حفل عقد القران والبوفية 
كان حفل القران قبيل ظهر الخميس 20 يناير بقصر القبة حيث تجمع معظم النبلاء والآمراء والوزراء ورجال الدولة للمشاركة فى الإحتفال بعقد القران الذى لم يحضره سوى جلالة الملك ويوسف باشا ذو الفقار والد الملكة ووكيلها وشاهدا الزواج وفضيلة الأستاذ الأكبر ورئيس محكمة مصر الشرعية فضيلة الشيخ( محمد مصطفى المراغى ) الذى عقد القران .
فكان الشاهدان هما دولة على ماهر باشا و سعيد ذو الفقار باشا 
وبعد عقد القران تم توزيع علب مِلَبِس ثمينة على المدعوين .. وتوزيع شيلان كشمير فخمة على أصحاب الفضيلة العلماء .
وقبيل الساعة الخامسة والربع من مساء نفس اليوم وقف جلالة الملك فاروق الأول فى إحدى شُرفات سراى القبة ينتظر وصول عروسه التى وصلت وفى رفقتها الأميرة نعمت مختار ، فاستقبل جلالته العروس ثم صعد إلى جناحه الخاص وبعد عدة دقائق خرج صاحبا الجلالة إلى الحديقة .

بوفيه العُرس
بلغ طول الكعكة الخاصة بالقران السعيد حوالى خمسة أمتار ، وكانت من صُنع حلوانى الخاصة إبراهيم على يوسف .. وامتدت مائدة الفرح لمدة يومين كان عليها كل أنواع الأطعمة العربية والفرنسية وعدد من التورتات التى زينها الشعار الملكى .*

----------


## ليلة عشق

*شهر العسل وهدايا الأمراء 
شهر العسل
بعد أن انقضت أيام الإحتفال الرسمية قصد الملك فاروق ومعه عروسه مساء يوم الإثنين 24 يناير إلى قصر أنشاص ليقضيا هناك أسبوعين فى هدوء الريف .

هدايا الآمراء والنبلاء
كان اشتراك أعضاء الأسرة المالكة جميعاً فى تقديم الهدايا لجلالة الملك والملكة من مظاهر عظمة الأسرة المالكة ، ومن أهم الهدايا التى اشترك فيها معظم أبناء الأسرة المالكة هى صينية وكوبين من الذهب الخالص .. وقد طُرزت أطراف الصينية بالألماس ونُقِش فى وسطها التاج الملكى وإسم الملك .
أيضاً من الهدايا القيمة المصحف الأثرى الثمين أهدته للملك الأميرة ( نعمت كمال الدين )، ومنشة ثمينة أهدتها الأميرة (شويكار) ونقاب نادر أهداه الأمير محمد على إلى العروس الملكة .

أما عن هدايا أوروربا فكان من أهمها بندقيتا صيد فخمتان أهداهما الملك جورج السادس ملك إنجلترا ، وتمثال من البرونز للملكة المصرية ( برنيسيس ) إحدى ملكات البطالسة وهو مماثل للمحفوظ فى متحف أثينا أهداه ملك اليونان بالإضافة إلى السيارة الفخمة التى أهداها إليه الهر هتلر ..

وهدية ملك إيطاليا تمثال من البرونز لأمير إيطالى من آمراء القرن السابع عشر اشتهر بديموقراطيته وعطفه على الفقراء .

اما عن هدايا الشرق فكان أهمها النادى السودانى وهى مؤلفة من مروحة من ريش النعام بعضها من الذهب الخالص وتمثال غزال من سِن الفيل .. وقدمت الجمعية الإسلامية الصينية قصيدة مدح للملك باللغة الصينية مُطرزة على الحرير .. وكانت هدية سمو الأمير عبدالله أمير شرقى الأردن عبارة عن حصان عربى أصيل إضافة إلى عدد من الجياد العربية التى أهداها الملك عبد العزيز ملك السعودية 

 هدايا الطوائف الدينية
كانت الطوائف الدينية فى مقدمة الذين تقدموا بالهدايا إلى جلالة الملك بمناسبة قرانه السعيد من أهمها هدية بطريرك الأقباط وكانت عبارة عن تاج من الذهب الخالص .. وهدية بطريرك الروم الأرثوذوكس وكان عبارة عن شمعدانان أثريان من الفضة الخالصة .

-- وهدية الجالية الأرمنية كانت صندوق مصحف من الفضة المطعمة بالذهب .. 
-- وهدية الطائفة اليهودية كانت صندوق من الذهب مُرصَع بالزُمُرد والياقوت فى داخله ثلاث لوحات عليها آيات من مزامير داود عليه السلام .

كما ساهمت جميع الوزارات والهيئات والمصالح فى تقديم هدايا للتهنئة بالزفاف السعيد يضيق النطاق عن ذكرها جميعاً لكن كان أهمها مثلاً .. التمثال الخاص بأخناتون الذى قدمه الطلبه ، وهدية نقابات عمال الأسكندرية وهى رمز العمل مصوغاً بالذهب الخالص .

-- وهدية أعيان فيوم وهى كأس جميلة من الذهب الخالص وهدية هيئة المحكمة المختلطة وهى صينية ثمينة وطقم شاى فاخر 
وهدية ضباط بوليس الأسكندرية وهى علبة أثرية من الذهب مُرصعة بالألماس .

تهانى الأقطاب
سجل دفتر التهانى بالزفاف الملكى بسراى القبة وعابدبن عدداً لا نهاية له من التهانى التى وُجهت للملك بمناسبة عقد قرانه وزفافه وحيث لايتسع المجال لذكرها كلها .. سنذكر أهمها هنا لنتعرف على ما كتبه رجال الدول فى تهنئة ملكهم فهو جزء هام فى التاريخ لا ينبغى إهماله ..

 كتب فضيلة الشيخ محمد مصطفى المراغى ( شيخ الجامع الأزهر)
( وإنا نسأل الله سبحانه وتعالى يأن يحف هذا القران السعيد بالبركات وأن يحقق به أطيب الثمرات وأن يُديم لحضرة صاحب الجلالة نعمة السعادة والهناء والتوفيق إنه سميع مُجيب ) .

 الأنبا يؤانس( بطريرك الأقباط الأرثوزوكس)
( فى مثل هذا اليوم الذى عُقد فيه قران صاحب الجلالة الملك فاروق الأول ملك مصر المحبوب أدام الله عزه وثبت بالعدل عرشه ، يقابل رعاياه - وفى جملتهم الشعب القبطى المتفانى فى الإخلاص لهذا العرش الكريم - هذا الحادث السعيدبقلوب تفيض سروراً ونفوس تتهلل فرحاً ، وأننا بهذه الناسبة نبتهل إلى العلىّ القدير أن يُبارِك هذ القران ويجعله مقروناً باليُمن ليكون فاتحة عصر جديد لرخاء البلاد ورفاهية العباد .

 حايم ناحوم أفندى (حاخام اليهود الأكبر)
قال فى تهنئته :
( تعالى الله الملك الحق جلت قدرته أبت إرادته إلا أن يكون الفاروق المحبوب شفيعاً للمصريين قاطبه وان يسبغ عليه نعمه من أعظم النعم .. اللهم اجعل حياته آمنه رخية وإجعل زمنه خير الأزمنة تمنياً وأكثرها براً وأشملها إقبالاً ).

 تهنئة مصطفى النحاس باشا (رئيس الوفد المصرى)
(إن هذا القران الملكى السعيد وهو أول زفاف ملكى فى مصر الحديثة المستقلة كان فرصة للشعب المصرى الوفى الكريم ليظهر فيه بجميع هيئاته وطبقاته ما تُكنه قلوبه من الإخلاص الشامل والولاء الأكيد لملكه الدستورى المحبوب )

تهنئة الأستاذ محمود بسيونى (رئيس مجلس الشيوخ)
( بمناسبة الزفاف الملكى السعيد أرى لزاماً على أن أتوجه بأسمى عبارات التحية والإجلال إلى ملكى المحبوب فاروق الأول وأن أعلن لجلالته صادق الطاعة و خالص الولاء )

تهنئة دولة إسماعيل صدقى باشا (رئيس حزب الشعب)
ضربت الأمة المصرية الكريمة أعلى أمثلة الولاء والإخلاص لحضرة صاحب الجلالة مولانا الملك المحبوب يوم زفافه السعيد فكان تنافسها فى إقامة الزينات البهيجة ومبارياتها فى ميادين البر من اقوى الأدلة الملموسة على أن الشعب المصرى يغمُره الفرح الشامل ويعد نفسه إعداداً حسناً لترسم خطى جديدة وسديدة ستنتهى به إلى رفاهة ورغد يشملان جميع طبقاته إن شاء الله .


تحياتي 
ليلة عشق*

----------


## ابن طيبة

*استاذي الفاضل سيد ابراهيم
تسجيل حضور و لي عودة لهذا الموضوع الاكثر من رائع و المداخلات الثرية من الفاضل صلادينو و الفاضلة ليلة عشق
دام الجميع بالف خير*

----------


## مصطفى سلام

الله .. ما أجمل التاريخ .. خاصة إن كان يتحدث عن الحبية مصر ..
و ما أجمله حين يكون موضوعا متكاملا يشترك فيه نخبة من القراء و المفكرين ..
و ما أروعه حين يكتبه الأستاذ سيد ابراهيم و الأستاذ صلادينو و الأستاذة ليلة عشق ..
ما أبدع هذا الأرشيف من الصور الذى زودنا به الأستاذ صلادينو ..

لكن ما أسوأ التاريخ إن كتبه الهوى , و أملاه الخوف , ودونه الطمع !! آنذاك يصبح تزويرا فى اوراق رسمية .!!!
يقول الأستاذ صلادينو نقلا عن أنيس منصور إن مصر قد ظلمت اثنين من حكامها : و الحقيقة أنهم ثلاثة : محمد على و فاروق (بل و أسرة محمد على ) و محمد نجيب ..
المشكلة أن التاريخ فى مصر يكتب على هوى الحاكم و بالتالى فليس هناك فى مصر تاريخ موثوق به كثيرا , فالهزائم تقلب انتصارات , و الانكسار المهين يصبح نكسة .. و هكذا ..
لم ؟ لأن نظام الحكم الديكتاتورى الذى بدأ منذ 1952 لم يسمح لحر أن يتكلم .. و ابتكرت أساليب رهيبة المفعول لتكميم الأفواه و إغلاق العقول ..
و لما جاء السادات إلى الحكم , اقترح إنشاء لجنة محايدة لإعادة كتابة التاريخ , لكن هذه اللجنة لم تر النور ..
سامحونى , لقد خرجت عن الموضوع .. لكن ما يكتب ينبغى تثبيته و اعتباره دراسة رائعة لحقبة من تاريخ مصر ..
سلمت أيديكم جميعا ..
مصطفى سلام

----------


## سيد جعيتم

الشاعرة الفاضلة / ليلة عشق
جأتينا بمتحف كامل عن الملك فاروق وزواجه .جهد مشكور وإضافة حقيقية . دمت بخير وصحة

----------


## سيد جعيتم

> الله .. ما أجمل التاريخ .. خاصة إن كان يتحدث عن الحبية مصر ..
> و ما أجمله حين يكون موضوعا متكاملا يشترك فيه نخبة من القراء و المفكرين ..
> و ما أروعه حين يكتبه الأستاذ سيد ابراهيم و الأستاذ صلادينو و الأستاذة ليلة عشق ..
> ما أبدع هذا الأرشيف من الصور الذى زودنا به الأستاذ صلادينو ..
> 
> لكن ما أسوأ التاريخ إن كتبه الهوى , و أملاه الخوف , ودونه الطمع !! آنذاك يصبح تزويرا فى اوراق رسمية .!!!
> يقول الأستاذ صلادينو نقلا عن أنيس منصور إن مصر قد ظلمت اثنين من حكامها : و الحقيقة أنهم ثلاثة : محمد على و فاروق (بل و أسرة محمد على ) و محمد نجيب ..
> المشكلة أن التاريخ فى مصر يكتب على هوى الحاكم و بالتالى فليس هناك فى مصر تاريخ موثوق به كثيرا , فالهزائم تقلب انتصارات , و الانكسار المهين يصبح نكسة .. و هكذا ..
> لم ؟ لأن نظام الحكم الديكتاتورى الذى بدأ منذ 1952 لم يسمح لحر أن يتكلم .. و ابتكرت أساليب رهيبة المفعول لتكميم الأفواه و إغلاق العقول ..
> ...


صديقى الأستاذ العزيز / مصطفى سلام
تكلمت فى قلب الموضوع ولم تخرج ابداً عنه وقد اصبت كبد الحقيقة فى أن التاريخ يجب أن يكتب بأمانة .
أشكرك بشدة وقد أثنيت بقلمك البارع علينا نحن الذين شاركنا فى الموضوع وهذا الرقى مشهود لك صديقى الأديب .دمت بخير

----------


## سيد جعيتم

على الشاشة الصغيرة وعلى صفحات الجرائد يدور الكلام عن الملك فاروق . لمنتدانا السبق فى الكتابة عن الملك فاروق . دمتم بخير

----------


## سيد جعيتم

للحق فأن صاحب اقتراح رفع الموضوع هو ابنى حسام عمر . ورفعته تنفيذاً لرغبته فى أن ينالقش ابناء مصر الموضوع . دمتم بخير

----------


## حسام عمر

*الموضوع جميل جدا ً للغايه*

*والف شكر لحضرتك*

*والف شكر لاخي الحبيب صلادينو*

*واختي الكريمه ليلة عشق*


*وانتظر اجابه هامه*

*هل بالفعل موضوع الاسلحه الفاسده كذب في كذب؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*

----------


## سيد جعيتم

بمناسبة ما اثاره مسلسل الملك فاروق فقد تعالت الكثير من الأصوات وكتبت القلام عن عودة الملكية لمصر والسؤال هل مسلسل الملك  فاروق  سيعيد الملكية لمصر?
لا اعتقد هذا وأعتقد أن التفكير السليم لا يجعل هذا الأحتمال وارد فقد انتهت الملكية وولت بحلوها ومرها .
عموماً قال المسلسل التى :

1- فاروق كان لا يشرب الخمر  ( قالت الملكة فريدة ذلك وأكدته )
2- حكاية الأسلحة الفاسدة فشنك . هذا كلام يحتاج لبحث صحيح أن محكمة الثورة برئت كل المتهمين ولكن لا ننسى أن بعض الأسلحة كانت كهنة والذخيرة ايضاً .
3- هناك شبهة فى  قتل الملك فى إيطاليا على يد المخابرات  وقد أتهموا ابراهيم بغدادي فى ذلك وهو ليس عضو مجلس قيادة الثورة  قد مات  فاروق مقتولا في مطعم ايطالي علي يد ضابط مصري اشارت اصابع الاتهام اليه.. انه قد دس له سم الايكونتين في الطعام بعدما تنكر في زي جرسون ايطالي واطلق علي نفسه اسم (ارماندو ارقيو) وأن هذا الضابط هو السيد ابراهيم بغدادي وقيل أنه قتل لأن هناك من أعضاء مجلس الثورة من كان يخشي بقاء فاروق علي قيدالحياة لأن ذلك يعني امكانية عودته للحكم مرة أخري..!!!

4-  المؤلفة كاتبة سيناريو وسرحت بخيالها بين صفحات التاريخ واختارت ما يلمع سيرت الملك نفسه وهنا يجب أن نفرق بين كاتب التاريخ الذى يكتب فى الماضى وقد تؤثر أهوائه الشخصية على كتاباته وبين من تكتب سيناريو تضع ىفيه ما تحب وتهمل .
5- نسأل انفسنا : هل زيفت الثورة التاريخ ؟ أعتقد ذلك !!!
6- من الذي حرق القاهرة في 62 يناير 25..؟
7- هل كان الملك مريض بداء السرقة ؟
8 - ما هو موضوع بولى وخدم الملك ومدى علاقته بهم وتفسيرها من الناحية النفسية ؟ 
9- هل كان البشاوات كلهم فاسدين ؟
10 - هل كل اسرة محمد على حكام وأمراء فاسدين مغتصبين ؟ وعل اصبحوا مصريين ؟
11- لماذا لم يقاوم الملك الثورة وهو كان يستطيع ذلك ؟ 
12- هل كان فارق يكره الأنجليز ؟ وهل كان عميل لألمانيا والمحور؟
13- عودة لموضوع الأسلحة الفاسدة : ان فاروق تم تبرئته من قضية الاسلحة الفاسدة في عام 35.. لأن المحكمة اثبتت في اوراقها انه لم يكن هناك أسلحة فاسدة وانما كان هناك أسلحة قديمة موجودة في الصحراء الغربية منذ الحرب العالمية الثانية.
14 - هل للملك علاقة فعلياً بكاميليا ؟ ـ أكدت المراجع ان كاميليا تعرضت لحادث اغتصاب في عام 2491 علي يد عسكري ايرلندي وان ذلك الحادث اصابها بمرض يصعب علي أي رجل ان يقيم معها علاقة خاصة.
15- .  المسلسل الرائع الملك فاروق  كتبت له السيناريو والحوار الكاتبة المبدعة د.لميس جابر والتي انتقت معلوماتها من مراجع مهمة بل وراجعها ايضا عالم جليل كلنا نثق فيه وهو الدكتور يونان لبيب.. لقد كشف هذا المسلسل التزييف الذي أحاط بتاريخ مصر واعاد للملك فاروق حقه المسلوب والذي وضعه في مصاف الشخصيات التي ظلمها التاريخ وبعد مرور أكثر من خمسين عاما من الصمت جاء عمل درامي ليعيد للرجل حقه وهو في رحاب ربه.. ويكشف لشبابنا حقائق مهمة خطيرة في تاريخ وطنهم..?

----------


## حسام عمر

*15 نقطه كل نقطه عوزه موضوع لوحده*

*ومحتاجين رئي  متخصصين في هذا الموضوع*

----------


## سيد جعيتم

رفعنا الموضوع يا حسام . نحن فى انتظار المشاركات . دمت ودام الجميع بخير

----------


## سيد جعيتم

رفعنا الموضوع يا حسام . نحن فى انتظار المشاركات  . دجمت ودام الجميع بخير

----------


## mohamed95

موضوع رائع وياريت يستكمل يا أستاذ سيد....
فجأه وبدون سابق مقدمات عاد الملك فاروق يظهر من جديد 
وبقوه رغم مضي ~أكثر من نص قرن الثوره التي أطاحت بيه 
وأصبحنا متعطشين لمعرفة المزيد عن حياة هذا الرجل وعن فترة حكمه 
ومحاولة الجميع الربط بين الأحداث للرد على سؤال واحد 
هل هناك فتره حكم في مصر أبشع وأقبح من هذا العهداللي أحنا فيه؟!!
ياريت حد يجاوبني بالمفارنه بملوك ورؤساء مصر في التاريخ المعاصر
في القرن الحالي

----------


## سيد جعيتم

مرحباً بك يا استاذ محمد . الحقيقة فترات كثيرة من تاريخنا تحتاج لإعادة القاء الضوء عليها فالتزوير فى التاريخ بدء منذ ايام الفراعنة حيث كان كل فرعون يهدم ما انجزه غيره أو ينسبه اليه وإلا لكانت الأثار التى بقيت لنا اضعاف مضاعفة من الموجودة حالياً . تاريخ اسرة محمد على فيه فترات مظلمة وأخرى منيرة ولكن مؤرخينا المعاصرين جعلوها كلها مظلمة . ولا ننسى ما حدث مع اول رئيس جمهورية مصرى اللواء محمد نجيب . اشكرك اخى الكريم ودمت بخير

----------


## حسام عمر

*بعد متابعة المؤرجين والساسه بمختلف انتمائتهم*

*اشعر بتعاطف كبير مع الملك الراحل*

*وشعرت اني ظلمته كثيرا ً بناءً عن ماقرأته عنه من كتاب التاريخ المدرسي*

*لدرجة اني بدأت اشك في هذا الكتاب*

*انه يتشكل حسب قرار رئي الساسه حاليا ً*

----------


## سيد جعيتم

معك حق يا حسام نحتاج لإعادة كتابة تاريخنا المعاصر بأيد أمينة . دمت بخير

----------


## saladino

أما الأميرة فريال فقد عاشت حياة قاسية في سويسرا. لا عندها فلوس ولا عندها مجوهرات تنفقها وتعيش. فقد كانت تجمع الثمار من حدائق البيوت السويسرية المجاورة لها. ولم ينقذ الأميرة وأخاها الملك أحمد فؤاد إلا الأمير عبد العزيز بن فهد، فقد كان شهما نبيلا كريما. فتوقفت الأميرة عن جمع الثمار، وانتقل الملك أحمد فؤاد من الحياة فوق السطوح إلى شقة وسيارة ومديرة بيت..

وتحسنت الحالة المعنوية للملك أحمد فؤاد وأخته الأميرة فريال بعد أن حكمت له المحكمة بالطلاق من زوجته المغربية اليهودية فضيلة ـ بعد 11 عاماً. وفي هذه السنوات حجزت على أمواله وكل ما يملك، حتى لم يعد يملك لا أبيض ولا أسود. ومما يحزن الملك أحمد فؤاد أن مطلقته منعت أولاده من الاتصال به. ويقول: من الغريب أن الذي يسأل عني هو ابني الذي سئلت في بنوته.. أما ابني الحلال فلا يسأل!

وفي حديثها كانت الأميرة فريال مهذبة محترمة. لم تهاجم أحداً ولم تجرح. وكانت بلا مرارة، وإنما واقعية وبسيطة. سألها: ما شعورك إذا رأيت قصر عابدين الذي كانت تقيم فيه، فكان ردها: ولا حاجة.. إننا لا نملك هذا القصر، فهو قصر الملك الذي قبلنا والذي بعدنا. إنه ليس ملكاً لأحد.

وسألها: كيف عاشت وتعيش

 فقالت: لولا مساعدة الأسرة المالكة السعودية







[line]

زواج الملك فاروق بالملكة ناريمان

كانت ناريمان الطفله الجميــله وحيـــدة والديها والذى يعنى  اسمها باللغة التركية(الجميلة الفاتنة خفيفة الروح)لا تدرى  انها ستكون آ خر ملكات مصر

ولدت بالقاهره فى 31/10/1933 والدها هو حسين فهمى صادق وكيل وزارة المواصلات وهو نجل على بك صادق من أعيان مصر فى ذلك الوقت و اخر منصب تقلده قبل وفاته هو سكرتير عام وزارة المواصلات اما والدتها فهى اصيله هانم ابنة كامل محمود من اعيان محافظة المنيا عاشت ناريمان طفوله سعيده فهى
 ابنة وحيده انجبها والداها بعد عدة محاولات فاشلة للانجاب ولم ينجب ابواها سواها وكان والدها 
يخاف عليها بشده للحد الذى جعله يفضل عدم الحاقها بمدارس اللغات البعيده عن السكن على ان تلتحق
 بمدرسه مصريه عاديه كانت تلاصق الفيلا التى تعيش فيها مباشرة و توقف تعليمها عند المرحلة الثانويه 
و كانت فى هذه السن جميلة رقيقـة هادئـة كرس لهـا والداهـا كل جهودهما فعرف عنها الادب الشديد
 و بدأ الخطاب يطرقون بابها مبكرا حتى جاءها العريس الذى وافقت عليه هى و اسرتها وخطبت الى الدكتور محمد زكى هاشم المحامى المعروف و تم تحديد موعد الزفاف وجاء اليوم الذى ذهبا 
فيه لانتقاء خاتم الزواج من احد كبار تجار المجوهرات


روايات عن المقابلة
احيطت بقصة مقابلة الملك لناريمان الكثير من الاقاويل فقيل ان الجواهرجى عندما رأى ناريمان وجد انها العروس المناسبة وانه ابلغ الملك بمن وقع اختياره عليها وانه اتصل بالملك و حدد ميعاد بعد عدة ايام
 لتأتى اليه العروس مرة اخرى وافهمها انه سيحضر لها خاتما نادرا و ان فاروق جلس فى غرفة خلفية
 من المحل و شاهدها و هى تمشى و تتحرك وابدى موافقته عليها فما كان من الجواهرجى الا انه فتح 
خزانته و اخرج منها خاتما ماسيا وقال لوالدها مبروك ابنتك ستصبح ملكة مصر وفى قصة اخرى قيل ان الجواهرجى اخرج خاتما و طلب من ناريمان ان تنظر اليه خارج المحل فى 
الضوء الطبيعى ليتيح للملك فاروق ان ينظر اليها من شباك احدى الشقق امام المحل وعندما اعجبته
 اشار للجواهرجى بالموافقة و رغم عدم منطقية القصتين الا ان ما قيل هو ان الجواهرجى هو الوسيط او
 هو الذى رشح ناريمان للزواج من الملكولكن هناك رواية شاهد عيان ذكرها قبل رحيله 
منذ اعوام قليلة هو يوسف نجيب ابن شقيق احمد نجيب باشا و كان قد سمع من عمه مرارا و تكرارا حسبما قال و اقسم بأن هذه الرواية هى عين الحقيقة و ما سواها مجرد حكايات غير موثقة و لا تليق بملك مصر و لا بقراراته




[line]صورة عقد الزواج

للمزيــــــــــد حول هذا الموضوع واحداثــــــــــــــــــهيرجى زيارة هذا الموقع

----------


## سيد جعيتم

كنت أنتظر أضافات صلادينو وقد وصلت الإضافة وكانت أكثر من رائعة . سمعت حديث الأميرة فى التلفزيون وأعجبنى اسلوبها المهذب فى الحديث حيث لم تجرح احد . اشكرك صلادينو ودمت بخير

----------


## حسام عمر

اشكر الدكتوره لميس جابرعلى النهايه الرائعه

والصاااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااادقه


ولو كان الانتاج الخليجي هو سر الصدق في المسلسلات التاريخيه


فألف اهلا ً وسهلا ً به

----------


## سيد جعيتم

عندك حق يا حسام . صورت لنا الدكتورة لميس مراحل نهاية حكم فاروق  وجعلتنا نتعاطف معه . ما زالت هناك اصوات متضاربة وأن كانت نسبة من غيروا فكرهم بعد مشاهدة المسلسل وتعاطفوا مع فاروق زادت  . نريد من الأعضاء مناقشة حرة فى الموضوع ولكنهم مشغلون . ونريد مسلسل عن محمد نجيب ومسلسل اكبر عن محمد على . ويا حبذا لو وضعت الأمكانيات لمسلسل كبير عن عبد الناصر والسادات . اشكرك ودمت بخير يا حسام

----------


## om elbanat

السلام عليكم
مرحباً بك استاذ سيد 
موضوع جميل فعلا 
وهذا الرجل فى حاجه الى ان ينصفه المؤرخون بعيداً عن العصبيه والتشدد 
فعندما كنت اسأل جدتى رحمها الله عن عهده تقول كانت ايام كلها عز وخير 
وكنت اعلم ممن هم اصحاب السن الكبيران خزينه مصر فى عهده كانت ملئ بالخيرات (الذهب الغطاء الذى اصبح صفراً فيم بعد)
هذا الموضوع فى حاجه ماسه الى وجود نخبه ممن يهتمون فى تأريخ التاريخ بحياد تام
شكراً لك

----------


## سيد جعيتم

الأخت الفاضلة / أم البنات
الحقيقة ما جعل هذا الموضوع فى شكله الحالى هم من شاركوا فيه لذا اشكرهم منخلال ردى على مشاركتك . انجلترا كانت مدينة لمصر بأكثر من 100 مليون جنيه استرلينى . الجنيه الذهب كان سعره 97 قرش مصرى . ياترى الذهب بكام دلوقتى ؟ وما هى قيمة عملتنا امام الأسترلينى . اشكرك ومت بخير

----------


## سيد جعيتم

الأخت الفاضلة / ام البنات 
من خلال مشاركتك أتقدم بالشكر لكى ولكل من ساهم بقلمه فى هذا الموضوع . الجنيه الذهب قبل الثورة كان ثمنه 97 قرش مصرى وأنجلترا كانت مدانة لمصر بأكثر من 100 مليون جنيه أسترلينى . دمت بخير

----------


## ابن طيبة

*للرفع و التثبيت و اضافة معلومات جديدة*
*عن شخصية ملك مصر فاروق*
*تسلم ايدك يا استاذ سيد*

----------


## سوما

أستاذ\ سيد..
أن شاء الله تكون بخير.. :f2:  
ودايما ما يشدني الحديث عن ملك مصر الراحل.. فأود أن أعلم إذا كان جانياّ أم مجني عليه..!!
وأري فى موضوعك سرد أشعر أنى سأعرف عنه ولهذا يجب عدم المرور السريع وسوف أعود للرد مرة أخرى بأذن الله عند القراءة الوافية للموضوع..
وأشكر أ. معتز للرفع الموضوع.. :f:

----------


## سيد جعيتم

بارك الله فيك يا سومة . دمت بخير

----------

